# A Hard C & G challenge. Don't join if you can't hang.



## shynessqueen (Aug 6, 2007)

My self and OAHQ is doing a C&G challenge for a year, to meet our hair goals with out all the in between lengths. We are going to leave Twist/braids in our hair for a whole year without brakes.  Who wants to join us. If you are not completely on board You can also do the min challenge for 6 months. The rules are below.




Doing the hard core C & G challenge for a year.    


plove--- 8/07--->8/08
OAHQ---7/07---->7/08
deola--- 8/08--->8/08
Aidenberry---  8/07--->8/08
Nonie--- 8/07--->8/08
den 1 ?
Chicacanella--- 8/07---8/08
Texasqt--- 8/07--->8/08
Joyousnerd---8/07--->8/08
Czyfaith--- 8/07--->8/08
baby---8/07--->8/08
Seymone
Kissey18
Mystic
anherica
Love Goddess oshun
Poli
MJ
Basketballbabe03
Afrolinda
Miz Complexity
Mz deep soul
Minnie
Ayoung 1981
jaded faerie
Missey
tocktick
Nann Dee
damsel
daaiyah
renae226


Doing the hard core min challenge for 6 months

Soliel 185
Blackout
Gelati
Kiesha
Aidenberry
Scarcity21
Pringe
Autumnluv
Kearkrazy
sareca
JessicaRabbit
Hotair
GrowmeNow
MonaRae
ladybeesrch
meaganita
Tenny
caramelty
Seymore
Cecilie
sdfw
girlyprincess23
kbfluff
jtsupanova
Funkparadise
Queeny20



The rules are 

you can't take a brake. You can use cornrows, box braid twist, your own hair, fake hair etc......... You just can't take a brake.

For the ladies in the 6 month challenge If you need to take all of your hair out, you have to put them right back in within 2 days.

For the ladies in the year challenge you have to put them back in within 5 days.

y'all can switch up the challenges you want to be in. If you are on the year challenge and you're getting close to 6 months you can stop at 6 months. Just make a post saying you are going to stop at 6 months. If you're on the 6 months challenge and think you can make it to a year, make a post.

Lets keep each other updated on how it's going and when you are getting the itch to take your hair out. (mines come around 6 months when I have a lot of NG to play in)


I wish y'all all luck. I hope this time next year we all have a good amount of growth.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm actually planning on doing this all for about 6 month starting in October. I'll be taking them down again in April for my birthday. I've previously done it for 2 years with great results -- good luck to everyone that joins!


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 6, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm actually planning on doing this all for about 6 month starting in October. I'll be taking them down again in April for my birthday. I've previously done it for 2 years with great results -- good luck to everyone that joins!


 

Not to many people is going to join because it's to hard to go a long time without see your hair.

 Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## deola (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in cos I have decided to do a one year stretch and this will definitely be the way to go!
I plan to put in braids this saturday!
God help us all!


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 6, 2007)

deola said:


> I'm in cos I have decided to do a one year stretch and this will definitely be the way to go!
> I plan to put in braids this saturday!
> God help us all!


 

I'm putting my braids in now. I want to be MBL this time next year. 

I don't think about my hair as much as I use to. This will help me in my stretching for a year. I have a lot of things going on in my life that take my thoughts off my hair.


welcome to the challenge. Good luck


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay, so I am going to do this. I am in tree braids now until December. Yes I said it.

Okay, so what type of braids are you going to do and how will we maintain the style. For this I was thinking about braids with synthetic hair, braided all the way down to the tips.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 6, 2007)

*I really wanna to this, but my twin's first wedding is in December & she already has plans for my hair *

*Good luck to you ladies. I know it will be well worth it at the end of the year!!!! *


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 6, 2007)

I may be able to join for 6 months.  I just did my budget and I really cannot see dropping all the cash for braids. 

But for 6 months I may be able to pull it off.  I need some advice, though.

I used to get braids for years and never cared for them. With all the time in braids you would think I would know better.

Anyway, ladies please give me some advice: 

1.  Do you feel that sythetic hair dries out own hair out? I did use Kanekalon hair last time, but I want to make sure. 

2. If I go with human hair, what is the best way to seal the ends?


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 6, 2007)

Aidenberry03 said:


> Okay, so I am going to do this. I am in tree braids now until December. Yes I said it.
> 
> Okay, so what type of braids are you going to do and how will we maintain the style. For this I was thinking about braids with synthetic hair, braided all the way down to the tips.


 

Do what ever kind of braids you want to do. The only rule is you can't take the braids complete out. If you don't want to do the year long version you can do the 6 months one.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm so jealous of you ladies. I want to do this, but was told that I couldn't get braids.


----------



## Mook's hair (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't join this one - I have to allow time in between my braids in order to keep hubby happy.

But good luck to all of you and I hope you will all make fotki albums and update as you grow and redo your braids/twists. I really wanna see this.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 6, 2007)

*I've done braids with both human & synthetic & for me there's no difference in how it affects my hair. But with synthetic, I stay away from the rough textures. I mostly use Xpressions hair, which feels really smooth. *



HoneyDew said:


> I may be able to join for 6 months. I just did my budget and I really cannot see dropping all the cash for braids.
> 
> But for 6 months I may be able to pull it off. I need some advice, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyDelight (Aug 6, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> Anyway, ladies please give me some advice:
> 
> 1. Do you feel that sythetic hair dries out own hair out? I did use Kanekalon hair last time, but I want to make sure.
> 
> 2. If I go with human hair, what is the best way to seal the ends?


 
HoneyDew -

I don't have an answer for your second question but I have been told by a braiding professional and since then (years ago) exclusively use kanekalon hair.  From what I understand, synthetic hair does dry hair out more and because it it synthetic, it cuts into the stands of your own hair.  I have had good results (thickness/growth/much less shedding) with the kanekalon hair and C&G method.  

Good luck!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies.

My braids felt hard the week after I got them so I really felt like they were dry.  I washed them for the 1st time last night and really soaked them with a leave in.  Today they feel soft, which makes me feel like my hair is doing better in there, too.  I had a VERY bad experience using that synthetic hair that you can curl, too. It was VERY drying to my hair.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 6, 2007)

*Question for any braid ladies who takes proper care of the braids:*

*Can you critic my regime, I plan on using daily:*
** Salerm Biomarine mist (moisture)*
** CHI Keratin Mist (strengthener) or Aphogee leave-in spray*


----------



## Nonie (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm game. It's the only way I wear braids: 24/7 for at least a year, but usually more. I had really planned to try taking a break but I'm so enjoying the freedom of never having to deal with my hair.

Honeydew, I use human hair and I don't seal the ends. They unravel a lot when the hair is fresh and new, but since I don't mind playing with my hair, it gives me an excuse to keep rebraiding the ends while I watch TV. As the extension hair gets older, it will hold better as you can see from these braids that were more than a year old. If you do braid-outs or any wavy style on human hair braids, they will unravel less. So putting them in a pony and braiding it for the night then putting a friendly elastic at the end then baggying will give you cute waves at the ends when you wear the hair down.


----------



## Nanyanika (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm in, i already have braids in to help retain length i've acheived, i'm also using my own line of products. ladies, what will be your regimens for this challenge?


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Aug 6, 2007)

*I'm tempted to join this challenge. I wore braids for years, but didn't know the proper way to care for them or my hair. Everytime, I would take them down to rebraid, it would fall like rain. Since learning to care for my hair, I have had braids once with good results. I only had them for 1 1/2 months though.*


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 6, 2007)

Since I am working I can get my cornrows now!!! But I don't know if I could do a whole year BUT I am going to hang as long as I can, at least until my 1 year anniversary of being natural...want to show pictures of my hair for that...and I won't be able to replace them immediately. Meaning I might take them out Friday night and get them redone on Saturday morning is that okay? I can not replace my own braids because I can not braid my own hair.  Let me know if that few hours that my hair is out is cool and I will be on board starting for me, next Saturday..that is when I get my first check and will be able to afford getting my hair done.


----------



## deola (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok ladies, this is going to be my regimen once I get my barids in- I did this when I had micros early in the year and I kept them in for about two and a half months(my hair did not break and I had very little shedding).
1. Wash scalp and braids then lavishly soak in conditioner and wash off after a few mins every weekend.
2. Spray scalp and soak braids with African Royale braid spray and infusium. 
3. Since I now use MTG, apply that every 2days.
4. Spray braids only with braid spray or infusium every 2dys.
5. Redo braids as I see fit.
6. Keep my fingers crossed and pray!

P.S
I think my braider is going to do a no-show!
Does anybody know a good braider around the Inland Empire area, Ca that will not cost me an arm and a leg?


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 6, 2007)

deola said:


> Ok ladies, this is going to be my regimen once I get my barids in- I did this when I had micros early in the year and I kept them in for about two and a half months(my hair did not break and I had very little shedding).
> 1. Wash scalp and braids then lavishly soak in conditioner and wash off after a few mins every weekend.
> 2. Spray scalp and soak braids with African Royale braid spray and infusium.
> 3. Since I now use MTG, apply that every 2days.
> ...



Okay so you are only going to spray your braids every other day? Or you are going to spray your scalp daily and the braids every other day???

Sorry to hear about your braider...Why do you think that she would be a no-show!?!


----------



## gelati (Aug 7, 2007)

I want to join!!!!  But I only can do the 6 month challenge.  I'm going to put my plaits in beginning of September the weekend after my wedding anniversary.  I will find a good kind of hair that I can keep in for 6 months.  I'm going to love this challenge because I was getting ready to put some kinky twists in. I'll rather put some plaits in because they last a little bit longer to me.  I've been doing my own plaits and twist for 5 years and this really saves my husband some serious money.  When I take out the plaits after 6 months.  That will be in February my birthday month.  That's going to be a great birthday gift, all that new growth!!!!


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm down! I've basically been doing this for the last 4 months (excluding these last 2 weeks) with natural cornrows underneath my lacefront. I also had extension braids for 2 weeks. I think I am going to try to keep my hair braided for 6 months and then see where I am (hopefully past APL). I will do mostly cornrow extensions, maybe some kinky twists and some single braids. I'm not starting until September tho cuz I want to enjoy my hair a llittle b4 I braid it up for 6 months.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 7, 2007)

deola said:


> Ok ladies, this is going to be my regimen once I get my barids in- I did this when I had micros early in the year and I kept them in for about two and a half months(my hair did not break and I had very little shedding).
> 1. Wash scalp and braids then lavishly soak in conditioner and wash off after a few mins every weekend.
> 2. Spray scalp and soak braids with African Royale braid spray and infusium.
> 3. Since I now use MTG, apply that every 2days.
> ...


 
My sister lives in the Inland Empire and about a month ago she was supposed to get her hair braided...well the braider was a no-show.  That seems to happen quite often, I don't get it.


----------



## coconow2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am going to give the mini (6 month) challenge a try - first i have to learn how to braid my own hair, lol  The braider I used in the past did a great job but too tight and way too small.


----------



## deola (Aug 7, 2007)

Jetblackhair, what a coincidence!
I don't get it eithererplexed
Did she get someone else?

Blackoutzangel05, I'm going to spray my scalp and braids only on wash days and my braids only on every other day. This is to prevent too much build up on my scalp so that I don't have a hard time taking the braids out and minimizing breakage.
I don't know why my braider won't call me back! I have left numerous messages on her phone, I am nice person


----------



## deola (Aug 7, 2007)

coconow2007 said:


> I am going to give the mini (6 month) challenge a try - first i have to learn how to braid my own hair, lol The braider I used in the past did a great job but too tight and way too small.


 

Maybe I should learn how to do my own braids too! I put cornrows in my daughter's hair, it should not be that difficult........


----------



## chica_canella (Aug 7, 2007)

*I am doing this too. I wanted to straighten my hair in December but I will wait until next year this time.  I believe I will be pleasantly surprise-heck, I KNOW I will be pleasantly surprised!*


----------



## texasqt (Aug 7, 2007)

This has been on my mind and lookie here! I'm in. I'm going to braid my hair Labor Day Weekend and then rock my 'Are you Nikos' Cousin? shirt' for t-shirt day.  Keeping my hair braided will also help me work on my abs.  
The only problem is finding someone to braid my hair that will braid past my hair, won't use super glue to make it not unravel, won't tell me "girl, you have a lot of hair (translation=big head) that's gon' be extra!," and who won't take an entire 24 hours.  I can do it myself, I just don't wanna...Am I asking for too much???  Once they are in, I hope I can make it past the 6 months!


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 7, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> _*I really wanna to this, but my twin's first wedding is in December & she already has plans for my hair *_
> 
> *Good luck to you ladies. I know it will be well worth it at the end of the year!!!! *


 

Has she already decided that she will be having several? 

I'm not sure if I'm in yet...but I'm real tempted.


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 7, 2007)

ladies I know this is going to be hard and test your will power (even mines)
but WE CAN DO THIS. I want to see pics of y'all braids when y'all put them in. I didn't finish my hair yet because I ran out of hair. I will show y'all pics of what I have already done. I will put it up later.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Aug 7, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> My self and OAHQ is doing a C&G challenge for a year, to meet our hair goals with out all the in between lengths. We are going to leave Twist/braids in our hair for a whole year without brakes. We will redo our braids/Twist but we won't take them completely out. Who wants to join us. If you are not completely on bord You can also do the min challenge for 6 months. Same rules apply.


 
I'm in for 6 months!  Cool, my first challenge.  I was kinda already doing this as a personal challenge with LovelyChar.  I relaxed in May (really underprocessed) and had twists in for about 8 weeks already.  I'll take the out in December, Dominican blowout two weeks later, then in January get them in again until June 2008.  Well at least this is the plan...


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 8, 2007)

Questions:

 what to do about the buildup that's on the hair when you take out the braids?  Do you just comb it out and re-braid, or say you take out just the back part of your hair, wash and re-braid?

And for us that are 'braid challenged', would that be more costly to have a braid salon braid the front half one week, then the other half another time?


----------



## sareca (Aug 8, 2007)

Dang, ya'll hard core.  I'm gotta have my 1-2 week breaks to henna/indigo.  I also just reached the end of my own personal C&G challenge.  

Anyway, best wishes and happy growing.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm... I'm already on a 2 year C&G challenge till 6/09. I've been taking the braids completely out, letting the hair rest for about a week, two tops, and then taking the LONG and arduous journey to rebraid the hair myself.

 Which leaves me confined to the house with my hair looking kinda crazy for a week while I fit braiding in between cooking, cleaning, caring for the baby, etc. This challenge may just be an answer to my problem. I can do a section at a time without worrying so much about it.

OK- I'LL DO IT!!!!!!!! I'm in. I just finished my new set of braids this week. I can only commit to the 6 month challenge right now. 

The only thing is I have NO CLUE how to post pics. None at all.


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay,already have braids in my hair. I got them on July 23, 2007. I will post pics later today. I will start with the 6 month challenge. Take down will occur on January 23, 2007


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 8, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> ladies I know this is going to be hard and test your will power (even mines)
> but WE CAN DO THIS. I want to see pics of y'all braids when y'all put them in. I didn't finish my hair yet because I ran out of hair. I will show y'all pics of what I have already done. I will put it up later.


 
Shynessqueen, you were actually my motivation for getting braids. When I look at your progress....my hair like "I wanna be like her when I grow up".

I have individual braids in now, and I luv them. I gotta meditate and pray on this challenge. Don't count me in just yet. I'll holla back at you shortly.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok count me in.  I will be doing this anyway but with a sew in which is the use of cornrows.  I have been doing that anyway off and on over the years anyway and have gotten great length.  This time I am doing it however with natural hair.  I recently cut my relaxer off.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 8, 2007)

Nonie said:


> I'm game. It's the only way I wear braids: 24/7 for at least a year, but usually more. I had really planned to try taking a break but I'm so enjoying the freedom of never having to deal with my hair.
> 
> Honeydew, I use human hair and I don't seal the ends. They unravel a lot when the hair is fresh and new, but since I don't mind playing with my hair, it gives me an excuse to keep rebraiding the ends while I watch TV. *As the extension hair gets older, it will hold better as you can see from these braids that were **more than a year old**.* If you do braid-outs or any wavy style on human hair braids, they will unravel less. So putting them in a pony and braiding it for the night then putting a friendly elastic at the end then baggying will give you cute waves at the ends when you wear the hair down.


 
Hi Nonie,

I'm confused - are you saying that you keep re-using the same extesnion hair for a year, OR you literally wore the same braids for a year without re-braiding OR was the braided style was kept for a year but you replace the hair as you re-braided.

Your braids look great, but I am just try to picture how you maintained them.

TIA, Curli


----------



## baby42 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am in my  FRIST CHALLENGESOME THING I KNOW I CAN DO I HAD PLAN ON STAYING IN BRAIDS ANY WAY.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 8, 2007)

sareca said:


> Dang, ya'll hard core.  I'm gotta have my 1-2 week breaks to henna/indigo.  I also just reached the end of my own personal C&G challenge.
> 
> Anyway, best wishes and happy growing.



I am rethinking it for the same reasons, Sareca.  I was looking at my hair care calendar last night and I really don’t think I can pull it off with no break. I need to do some conditioning and care in between.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 8, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I am rethinking it for the same reasons, Sareca. I was looking at my hair care calendar last night and I really don’t think I can pull it off with no break. I* need to do some conditioning and care in between.*


 
I'm still confused, are you planning not taking the braids completly OUT for the entire year? *Or* do you mean that you will remove the braids, wash and condition your hair and then re-braid within a day or two?


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

I've made a list and post the rules. 


I won't be taking my braids complety out. I'll just redo them one by one.

I won't see my hair for a year. I like to test my will power.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep I am in there!

My regimen wash weekly , clarify monthly. 
Deep condish weekly. 

All products diluted about 50% with water.

Use a moisturizing spray daily as well as all my growth concoctions.

Ive had my twists in for over a month now and they look so raggady. I shall be getting my hair redone  before the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 8, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm still confused, are you planning not taking the braids completly OUT for the entire year? *Or* do you mean that you will remove the braids, wash and condition your hair and then re-braid within a day or two?



I was wondering about this too. If I can take it down and condition my grass I might be in on this one. Especially with having early morning classes.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 8, 2007)

For the ladies in the 6 month challenge If you need to take all of your hair out, you have to put them right back in within 2 days.

For the ladies in the year challenge you have to put them back in within 5 days.

y'all can switch up the challenges you want to be in. If you are on the year challenge and you're getting close to 6 months you can stop at 6 months. Just make a post saying you are going to stop at 6 months. If you're on the 6 months challenge and think you can make it to a year, make a post.

Lets keep each other updated on how it's going and when you are getting the itch to take your hair out. (mines come around 6 months when I have a lot of NG to play in)


I wish y'all all luck. I hope this time next year we all have a good amount of growth.[/quote]






Thanks...this is all I needed to hear to join...i usually dont take down sections and rebraid..i feel it takes me much longer...id rather take the whole braids down , DC and put it back in...ive been doing this since november of 2006 with good results....since 6/23/07 though..ive let my fro out...just put my 2nd weave ever with micros in the front last wed 8/1/07....so that is my starting date...im gonna try the 6 month challenge 1st and then maybe do the yr...
So 8/1/07 started
will end 2/1/08....

How do u ladies that dont take the braids out completely do hardcore protein treatments? Also...im guessing...no trimming?
TIA


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 8, 2007)

Count me in for the 6 month mini hard core challenge!

I got braided up 7/20/07 so my 6 months will be up 1/20/08.


Ya'll pray for me.....


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well my question has been answered so I am in for a year. I can do this! Since I am not doing my own hair I know exactly when they are going to get put back in, so I am starting off with cornrows that will be installed next Saturday ( August 18th) I will post my before length there as well. From there I keep those cornrows as long as I can, take them down, henna DC treatments, and install kinky twists and then from there its all about whatever I feel like doing. 

So shyness I changed my challenge from 6 months to one year...


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 8, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm still confused, are you planning not taking the braids completly OUT for the entire year? *Or* do you mean that you will remove the braids, wash and condition your hair and then re-braid within a day or two?



Well I thought this challenge was to remove them and rebraid within a day or 2.

For me personally, I don't think I will be able to do that.  I need a few weeks in between to get it together.


----------



## sareca (Aug 8, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I am rethinking it for the same reasons, Sareca.  I was looking at my hair care calendar last night and I really don’t think I can pull it off with no break. I need to do some conditioning and care in between.



The part I hated the most is rebraiding one at a time; after about 3 months I was basically rebraiding 2-5 braids a day. By the time I got to them all it was time to start over from the front again.  Basically I was braiding hair everyday for months, but I did it. I had my hair braided continuously for 10 months. Unfortunately, it all dried out and had to be cut off, but that was because I didn't know how to take care of it.


----------



## pringe (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm in. I was thinking about doing this myself anyway. Stuck in a rut, tired of having hair that's been the same length for like 5 years (or so it seems). I'll be joining the 6 month challenge and I will start at the end of August/beg of September. 

Stats: 4 a/b hair, natural, around 5-7 inches, brown/blonde highlights in front. Will be cutting about 2 inches overall before putting in braids. 

Thanks and happy growing!!


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I am going to get my braids on Saturday. I am going to get cornrows going into a bun (my usual style). I'll take pics when I get them.


----------



## seymone (Aug 8, 2007)

I am in.. I will do 8 - 9 months. I will take my braids out officially in May 08.. I have to think of a regime, so I will be back... 

Good.. I am glad about this challenge, I can use up my conditioners that I don't use.


----------



## kissey18 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm in this is my first challenge I will be doing it for a year!!


----------



## Mystic (Aug 8, 2007)

I am in for a year but I need to let it out a couple days to DC in between putting it back up.  I will commit to this challenge for a year.  Hopefully I can APL by then.


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

WoW, more people join then I thought would. I will update the list later tonight.


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:


> Yep I am in there!
> 
> My regimen wash weekly , clarify monthly.
> Deep condish weekly.
> ...


 

I was waiting for you to get your butt in here. This is both of our challenge.


----------



## anherica (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to join the one year challenge. I'll keep my hair in twists for that time.
Sounds like a good challenge.


----------



## BonBon (Aug 9, 2007)

I can join this challenge as im in the middle of puuting extension braids in. I can redo them withing two days though, I need to check how my hair is doing underneath because it used to break.

Count me in for 6 months

ETA: I am a bit scared because I havent taken care of my braids effectively in the past, are you going to post your braid regimen because it would help a lot


----------



## KeraKrazy (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to join the 6 month challenge. I'll be doing a mixture of braids and weaves during the 6 months. I'll be putting in my first weave in September. I'll be back later to post a regimen


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 9, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> For the ladies in the 6 month challenge If you need to take all of your hair out, you have to put them right back in within 2 days.
> 
> For the ladies in the year challenge you have to put them back in within 5 days.
> 
> ...


 





Thanks...this is all I needed to hear to join...i usually dont take down sections and rebraid..i feel it takes me much longer...id rather take the whole braids down , DC and put it back in...ive been doing this since november of 2006 with good results....since 6/23/07 though..ive let my fro out...just put my 2nd weave ever with micros in the front last wed 8/1/07....so that is my starting date...im gonna try the 6 month challenge 1st and then maybe do the yr...
So 8/1/07 started
will end 2/1/08....

How do u ladies that dont take the braids out completely do hardcore protein treatments? Also...im guessing...no trimming?
TIA[/quote]
 can any1 answer this plssssssssssssssssss?


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 9, 2007)

sareca said:


> *The part I hated the most is rebraiding one at a time; after about 3 months I was basically rebraiding 2-5 braids a day. By the time I got to them all it was time to start over from the front again. Basically I was braiding hair everyday for months, but I did it. I had my hair braided continuously for 10 months.* Unfortunately, it all dried out and had to be cut off, but that was because I didn't know how to take care of it.


 

Thats exactly why i prefer taking all the braids out and rebraiding after about 2 days of DCing.....i feel its  less laborous doing it this way!!!


----------



## sareca (Aug 9, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> Thats exactly why i prefer taking all the braids out and rebraiding after about 2 days of DCing.....i feel its  less laborous doing it this way!!!



I like the new rules.  I'm in! Um, but not until Jan 2008 then I'm in for 6 months. Right now I need a break.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 9, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> I was waiting for you to get your butt in here. This is both of our challenge.


You know I be in off topic acting a fool. You have to nudge me back in hair.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 9, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> My self and OAHQ is doing a C&G challenge for a year, to meet our hair goals with out all the in between lengths. We are going to leave Twist/braids in our hair for a whole year without brakes. Who wants to join us. If you are not completely on board You can also do the min challenge for 6 months. The rules are below.


 
I not in for the challenge, but when I was pregnant with my daughter I did this for the entire pregnancy and 3 years after she was born.  I loved it and it works as long as you keep up with moisture, washing and conditioning.


----------



## Love_Goddess_Oshun (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies!!!

Lurker here...  but I'm in!!!  I'm attempting to do a year!


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Aug 9, 2007)

If weaves count, I'm in for 6 months


----------



## Poli (Aug 9, 2007)

Count me in for a year. I have been doing this for the past 10 years anyways so this will be a breeze. I'll do it for 4 years if need be. Maybe by then I will have learned how to use my digital camera and post some pictures ( i'm to lazy to figure it out LOL LOL).


----------



## BonBon (Aug 9, 2007)

Poli said:


> Count me in for a year. I have been doing this for the past 10 years anyways so this will be a breeze. I'll do it for 4 years if need be. Maybe by then I will have learned how to use my digital camera and post some pictures ( i'm to lazy to figure it out LOL LOL).


 
 Wow I want to see pics, naptural a few inches from waislength


----------



## MJ (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm joining this for a year. I'm currently wearing cornrows under wigs (I'm in the wig and boot camp challenges as well). I may do other styles such as kinky twists or braids throughout the year. My cornrows are looking a bit rough now, so I'll post pics as soon as I redo them.


----------



## MJ (Aug 9, 2007)

Bump             .


----------



## chica_canella (Aug 9, 2007)

*All ya'll lurkers wondering if you should join: just take a look at Shyness' progress. you will be convinced.*


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay ladies I am hopefully going to have my kinky twists in. Today there was some extra hair laying around and I remembered that my only complaint was that I didn't know how to start the braid with extensions and finally I saw groafrolong.com's tutorial and tried it and it worked! I tried to get a full individual braid but yeah, it was all twisted and not very cute but I know that I can get the twist started....so now I just have to purchase the hair and I am off! I am so excited that I can do this myself!!! That is going to make this year so much easier on me....and I am definitely going to need that 5 days to rebraid


----------



## hothair (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in!!! I'm in!!! Now that u said u've got a mini hard C&G I can do that! Me! Me!! Me!!! I'll be in cornrows with my own hair till December for the HYH reveal and back in till January- So 6 months


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Aug 10, 2007)

iam in. i will start off with the 6 month challenge (just to get me goin) n then i will see how things are 6mon from now and will decide if i will do the year long. iam weavin it up with tracks.lol.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 10, 2007)

Got a question.....do I 'have' to use extension hair? 

I'm down with hiding my hair and the protein/moisturizing schedule for C&G, but I only know how to do twists/braids using my own hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 10, 2007)

I am dropping out on this one. Can't hang.

I need about 3 weeks in between because I would get sick of the braids if I did them straight.  After 2 sets I would not want them anymore.

Sooooo, good luck ladies!  I will stick with my 5 weeks on 3-4 weeks off.


----------



## deola (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, so my braider calls me out of the blue some mins ago and was so apologetic. Hmmm.... I don't know why I even refer to her as my braider cos truth be told, she has never braided my hair before. This will be our first appointment. So it's for tomorrow morning and she's charged me a hundred dollars. I don't know if that's steep for what I want to do-box braids the size of a pencil. 
What do you fine ladies think?

Sorry to see HoneyDew leave us. Happy hair growing anyhoo!


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 10, 2007)

JCoily said:


> Got a question.....do I 'have' to use extension hair?
> 
> I'm down with hiding my hair and the protein/moisturizing schedule for C&G, but I only know how to do twists/braids using my own hair.


 

You can use your own hair.


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not in my right mind to updated the list or put up pics right now. I will get to it Monday.


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 10, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *All ya'll lurkers wondering if you should join: just take a look at Shyness' progress. you will be convinced.*


 
If this is not a shout out, I don't know what is. Thank you

I have been felling down about my hair but this makes me fell better.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 10, 2007)

deola said:


> Ok, so my braider calls me out of the blue some mins ago and was so apologetic. Hmmm.... I don't know why I even refer to her as my braider cos truth be told, she has never braided my hair before. This will be our first appointment. So it's for tomorrow morning and she's charged me a hundred dollars. I don't know if that's steep for what I want to do-box braids the size of a pencil.
> What do you fine ladies think?
> 
> Sorry to see HoneyDew leave us. Happy hair growing anyhoo!



I think that is a good price.

I will be peeping in. I am doing my own C&G reggie.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 11, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> You can use your own hair.



Well pish da bull pish, my black pish is in this pish!

For those who don't speak dirbonics, I accept the challenge for 6 mo and am twisting my hair right now. I won't fully unravel my whole head until Feb 10, 2008.  I'll put pics up either sat or sunday.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am doing my own braids ladies! So far I have been braiding for 4 hours and thought I had a lot more done than I actually have done.. So tomorrow I hope to be done...that is my one month natural-versary and my hair will be in braids. They aren't the most professional looking things and I don't think that I will be doing individual box braids for a minute after these, just some twist or medium sized ones with the curly hair so the ends are out, my arms hurt! But I am going to try to hold on to this set for at least a month....I can't believe! I am learning so much about how to do my own hair...ya'll have no clue what you have started. My mother in law wants me to braid her hair before she goes on her trip to Florida next month.....


----------



## deola (Aug 11, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:


> I am doing my own braids ladies! So far I have been braiding for 4 hours and thought I had a lot more done than I actually have done.. So tomorrow I hope to be done...that is my one month natural-versary and my hair will be in braids. They aren't the most professional looking things and I don't think that I will be doing individual box braids for a minute after these, just some twist or medium sized ones with the curly hair so the ends are out, my arms hurt! But I am going to try to hold on to this set for at least a month....I can't believe! I am learning so much about how to do my own hair...ya'll have no clue what you have started. My mother in law wants me to braid her hair before she goes on her trip to Florida next month.....




Kudos to you! I hope she's a paying customer!
I really admire you ladies that are braiding/twisting your hair yourselves-I wish I could do the same-it'll mean not showing up for work for a week and lending my daughter out to the highest bidder 

I think the price is reasonable too HD, thanks!
I'll post pics as soon as I have those braids in


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Aug 11, 2007)

Imma step up and join the challenge.  I'm already doing the HYH till xmas but it won't hurt my to keep my braids in longer.  I'm going to miss my hair.  I'm signing up for a whole year.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 11, 2007)

deola said:


> Kudos to you! I hope she's a paying customer!
> I really admire you ladies that are braiding/twisting your hair yourselves-I wish I could do the same-it'll mean not showing up for work for a week and lending my daughter out to the highest bidder
> 
> I think the price is reasonable too HD, thanks!
> I'll post pics as soon as I have those braids in



Its hard and I am almost done. Some of the braids arent the same size and I will be retouching tomorrow the ones that are just too big or not tight enough, but all in all I am proud of my work. It is my first time and I believe that it is taken me about 10 hours to complete over 2 days. I had to buy some more hair today and get my braid spray. My braids are fairly long too. I am going to have some pictures in my fotki when I am completely done with them which should be some time tomorrow. Since I am sure that I can pull off a nice set of kinky twist...I am in this challenge for a year!!!!!!


----------



## MJ (Aug 11, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:


> Its hard and I am almost done. Some of the braids arent the same size and I will be retouching tomorrow the ones that are just too big or not tight enough, but all in all I am proud of my work. It is my first time and I believe that it is taken me about 10 hours to complete over 2 days. I had to buy some more hair today and get my braid spray. My braids are fairly long too. I am going to have some pictures in my fotki when I am completely done with them which should be some time tomorrow. Since I am sure that I can pull off a nice set of kinky twist...I am in this challenge for a year!!!!!!



 on completing your first sets of braids. You did them fast, it took me 17 hours my first time. By next year, your braids will look like a pro's .


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks MJ...my mother in law says that they are big but they aren't the big at all, I know that I didn't take those microscopic sections like the professional braiders do and try to braid that little bit of hair, I just have too much hair for that but I will probably divide the sections that I have now and make 2 braids out of them....just because I believe it makes the braids more uniformed.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Aug 12, 2007)

Do you DC while in braids? I like to DC once (or twice) a week, alternating protein and moisture. How do you C&Gers do this in braids? Also, what do you use to shampoo and condition your hair? 

Just curious 'cuz I'd like to join but not sure what my reggie should be. 

Thanks,
jayjay


----------



## BonBon (Aug 12, 2007)

Need some guidance and regimen please How often am I to use the spray to keep in moisturised, shampoo, deep condition?


----------



## Afrolinda (Aug 12, 2007)

I would like to join since I already do that. I will stop in the summer of 2008.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Aug 12, 2007)

Count me in I would like to do it for a year.


----------



## Mz.DeepSoul (Aug 12, 2007)

I wanna join. I will be doing this for a year!


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 12, 2007)

I was in braids for most of '06. Now I was told to take a break by my hairdresser. I plan on going back into it later this fall for 4 months. I know you can wear them for a longer time but I am too afraid of breakage. Hmmm we'll see. Maybe I'll change my mind...


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 13, 2007)

Update: I finished my braids today and ended up starting to put micro's of sorts in as I took the previous braids out. They were took big for me and my DH cut them too short. I was so happy that he helped me dip them in hot water and all that I don't mind redoing them. So I am still in, today I actually thought about just jumping ship, just don't have a pic of my hair completed yet because its not done yet! But its still all braided....darn it I wish I wasn't such a perfectionisterplexed


----------



## deola (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladies, I have come a long way!!!!!
Ok, I told y'all I had an appointment with the girl that will braid my hair on Sat. Well not surprising, she flaked out on me!!!!!!! I mean I stood outside her store for like an hour and she never showed up, she called me like twice to tell me she was on the way and being the patient person I am, I waited and waited and waited........ Oh I tried not to be so mad, I literally saw my whole sat being wasted . So I called her again after like a zillion times and she said she wasn't feeling too well, can we re-schedule for 1pm blah blah blah........ I gave her the benefit of doubt and went back home to do other things. Come some mins past 1:30pm she calls and asks if I really need to do my hair. I'm like ok this nonsense has gone on for too long already, gave her a piece of my mind in a christian way and hung up. Needless to say, I was really mad but somehow, I chanelled that into putting the braids in myself. 
This is my first attempt of ever doing this and it took me all of 19hrs to do during which I had to cater to my daughter and husband. My darling hubby was helpful in his own way-cheering me along the process and dipping the hair in hot water for me. I have pics in my fotki, so you are welcome to take a peek and tell me what you think.
Oh I am sooooooo tired already


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would never pay anyone again if my hair looked that like that when I was done braiding it!  It looks great!

I have heard some bad things about braiding with synthetic hair but I was wondering...I am putting some smaller braids in and not braiding them down all the way and using synthetic hair..is this going to be bad for my hair!?!?!


----------



## BonBon (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow 19 hrs is a hard grind I always forget to count but your speed gets faster and faster, you did really well I like the wavy effect too

 You know what they say, if you want something doing do it yourself


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 13, 2007)

wow....very nice job Deola....i commend all the ladies tryna braid their own hair...it is a very good feeling of accomplishment when u get that 1st set done all by urself...i was in the same boat Oct/nov of last year...tired of dishing out all the cash and tired of having to rely on the braider's schedule....lol ...well...my initial plan was to braid the perimeter of my hair and have my lil sis weave in the center...about 1/2 way thru' i figured..i might as well braid the whole head...here is a link of my 1st micros done by me albeit not too tight...and that album contains pics of kinky twists done by urs truly....needless to say...i havent been to my braider ever since....im about to start a new set this evening...will post pics when im done...http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/octobernovember-braids/1002201.html


----------



## Bint Yusef (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang Deola you did a great job!

Did you use the method from the video on the C&G site?

Also did you have a hard time making sure the hair was near the roots and not slipping down the length of your hair?


----------



## deola (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks ladies!!!!!!!!:blush3:
That is the end of letting any braider do my  hair, I feel so accomplished!
OAHQ, I used Robin Wood's method from her website. She really has a great video-thanks Miss Woods!
The hair was not slipping out cos of the way I learnt how to twist the braid around my hair. It's pretty easy when you get the hang of it.

However I  for all the cash and time I formerly spent on braiders.


----------



## MJ (Aug 13, 2007)

deola said:


> Ladies, I have come a long way!!!!!
> 
> Needless to say, I was really mad but somehow, I chanelled that into putting the braids in myself.
> This is my first attempt of ever doing this and it took me all of 19hrs to do during which I had to cater to my daughter and husband. My darling hubby was helpful in his own way-cheering me along the process and dipping the hair in hot water for me. I have pics in my fotki, so you are welcome to take a peek and tell me what you think.
> Oh I am sooooooo tired already



 You did a Great job. I wouldn't have known it's your first time braiding your hair if you hadn't said so.


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 13, 2007)

Deola you did a great job and doesn't it feel great to know anytime you want your hair braided you can do it yourself.

I'm going to update the list, my fotki and put up my braids pic as soon as I find my camera. This is the longest it has ever taken me to do my braids. They are not even true micros but it still took a long time for me to finish them.



I'm not playing with y'all no one will drop out of this challenge. I will advice y'all to consentrat on product for y'all braids and don't even look at other products until you are almost at the very end of the your challenge. Put all those other products in a bag and keep it somewhere where you can't see it or think about it.


----------



## deola (Aug 13, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Deola you did a great job and doesn't it feel great to know anytime you want your hair braided you can do it yourself.
> 
> I'm going to update the list, my fotki and put up my braids pic as soon as I find my camera. This is the longest it has ever taken me to do my braids. They are not even true micros but it still took a long time for me to finish them.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks and it does feel good!
Thanks MJ. No one's taking my money anymore


----------



## Minnie (Aug 13, 2007)

Count me in for the one year challenge. I am already in braids. This is one way I think I can stay in them.


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 13, 2007)

Add me to the mini list! I'll pray hard that I can make it 6 months.  I usually start freaking out about 1.5 months .


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know if this is proper but I like coming to this thread and giving updates. Today I completed another 8 1/2 hours of braiding. I really need to get a job LOL But since the ones that I did previously over the weekend were cut too short and I really didn't like them, I decided to use the remaining hair that I had and put in some micro's of sorts. These braids are a lot smaller than my first set and they are not braided down all the way, I put a slip knot at the end of braided hair to keep it from unraveling. My only concern was that the hair that I am using is synthetic and I hear that its very drying. So I will probably keep these in for a few weeks and then go on to my kinky twist that I plan on wearing for a while longer. I still have not finished a small section in the front but other than that this set is done. I have been braiding for a total of 20 hours give or take and I am telling you my arms are killing me. Has anyone else experienced that pain in your arms from braiding?  I am more confident now in my ability to take care of my own hair and do my own hair than ever.  I didn't pay hardly any attention to parting because I know that this set is going to be in buns and ponytails most of the time but I know that is something that I am going to have to work on. I am glad that I took part in this challenge! It is working out wonderfully...pics to come tomorrow in the fotki.....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2007)

I've updated my fotki with a C&G album.


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm doing C&G challege except I'm doing wigs for breaks instead of leaving my hair out. 


My hair has grown but I havnt also had to cut off like two inchs aswell Braids are rough on my ends.


----------



## ayoung (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm in! I'll do the 6 month Mini Challange.
I have a sewin in----I'll be wearing these and Cornrolls until Feb. (and further b/c my hair is NOT gonna be out in the middle of winter--but this is a start)

This is my second time wearing sewins and cornrolls for months at a time--wore them from Jan 07-June 07 and this got me close to APL. 

Goal:
To be at or past APL!!


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hidden_Angel said:


> I'm doing C&G challege except I'm doing wigs for breaks instead of leaving my hair out.
> 
> 
> My hair has grown but I havnt also had to cut off like two inchs aswell *Braids are rough on my ends*.


 

Really?? Why do you say that? Please advise what to do or not to do from your experience with braids so I won't have to cutt of 2 inches when I remove these braids.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 14, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Deola you did a great job and doesn't it feel great to know anytime you want your hair braided you can do it yourself.
> 
> I'm going to update the list, my fotki and put up my braids pic as soon as I find my camera. This is the longest it has ever taken me to do my braids. They are not even true micros but it still took a long time for me to finish them.
> 
> ...




*yessa massa yessa yessa massa*


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 14, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Deola you did a great job and doesn't it feel great to know anytime you want your hair braided you can do it yourself.
> 
> I'm going to update the list, my fotki and put up my braids pic as soon as I find my camera. This is the longest it has ever taken me to do my braids. They are not even true micros but it still took a long time for me to finish them.
> 
> ...



Doing this right now...I have actually started looking for hair that I can order for my kinky twists and saving for human hair to use for my next set of micro's.....


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 14, 2007)

Question for all those who relax their hair:  Will you do a touch up during this time?  I ask b/c I fear breakage.


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in ladies!!I just redid my first set of braids since finding out about c& g. I emphasise this because i have always wore braids in the past,but have never been able to retain my length because i never took proper care of them. That being said i am officially in this challenge for six months,as i want to get a relaxer for my birthday,Jan. 2.Since i redid my first set within a few days(before i found this challenge) i hope that i haven't violated the terms already. I did put them right back up though! I co-wash daily or every other day(depending on how i feel).I moisturize with infusium 23(original)or mane and tail leave in spray;then I spray my braids with african royal braid spray;apply some bt(every other day) and i'm pretty much done.My braids stay really moisturized like this and i have never had an easier time taking down sigle braids as when i took down my first C & G set.Like i already said i'm trying to go for the six month challenge...so here i am


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 16, 2007)

okay so I am about ready to take this synthetic hair out of my hair and get some kanekalon hair and redo my braids AGAIN erplexed I believe that I have researched and learned some things that are going to make my braids a lot neater and better this time around. The first being that if I am going to wear individual box braids I need to blow dry my hair. So this weekend I plan on doing that and maybe my ends won't curl out of the braids so fast, 2nd the way that I am grabbing my hair with the extension might be wrong. I watched the video on the crown and glory website today and believe that I can achieve those braids....so I will be unbraided for a day about and then the process starts again....


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 18, 2007)

Done with the third set and they are a lot better than the previous two that I have done. I am going to be taking pictures of them tomorrow and I promise that I won't be taking them out. I still have the curl at the end of my hair but I figure that in time I will figure out how to get rid of that. The braids aren't as nice as I would like them to be but they are going to stay for 2 months. I am going to be following the crown and glory method and washing them tomorrow to "seal" them and then use my strengthener and braid spray, wash them with diluted shampoo once a week and use my strengthener and braid spray on my scalp on that day only and spray my braids daily with braid spray. Also I will be redoing the edges every 2 weeks to keep them from getting too much build up, another great piece of advice that was offered. It took me about 11 hours in 2 days to do these braids...and an add'l hour to take out the ones that I had in before. This hair is alot easier to braid with and I parted somewhat so they are a little better looking....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 19, 2007)

I did my twists a wee bit too big.  I did that on purpose so it would be easier for me to retouch them, but after a couple days of being sprayed they got realllll puffy.  I had that Miss Celie look going on. 

So I started with the front and little bit by little making them smaller.


----------



## deola (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok, this is the 11th day and my braids are a mess!!!erplexed
Actually the edges are. I'm not sure if it's becos my hair is growing(I use MTG almost everyday) or becos I had my 1st wash last saturday ( I tried to be gentle while washing)
Right now, I'm sporting a scarf on my braids to hide the edges. I definitely will have to redo them this saturday so they can look nice.
Anybody with updates yet?
HHG!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 21, 2007)

I believe that mine are going to be a mess no matter what until I figure out how to braid better. I am going to follow the crown and glory method and redo my edges every 2 weeks that will help with the messy look. Also when I washed mine last night I immediately put my scarf on to hold down the curls, since I am natural it curls as soon as it gets wet.


----------



## seymone (Aug 21, 2007)

Update: I went to get my hair braided last Wednesday. Today was my first wash, my scalp was itching like crazy. Maybe it is the sulfur.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 21, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> I've made a list and post the rules.
> 
> 
> I won't be taking my braids complety out. I'll just redo them one by one.
> ...


 

 That's how I'll do mine. I pay the one time fee and suffer the scalp agony and then redo one by one myself. The combing and getting through buildup is much easier when I comb through the braids one at a time.


----------



## pringe (Aug 23, 2007)

offically down with the C & G challenge. Offically got my hair done yesterday so i'm here with u. won't see my hair again until Feb? I think lol


----------



## pringe (Aug 23, 2007)

shynessqueen, u are not playing! I definitely am sticking with it. U put fear in me that you could pop up at any time yelling at me lol


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 23, 2007)

pringe said:


> shynessqueen, u are not playing! I definitely am sticking with it. U put fear in me that you could pop up at any time yelling at me lol



 After I read that post I put away my other hair products and now is just my spray bottle with infusium and braid spray...she scared the mess out of me LOL


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 24, 2007)

JCoily said:


> I did my twists a wee bit too big. I did that on purpose so it would be easier for me to retouch them, but after a couple days of being sprayed they got realllll puffy. I had that *Miss Celie look going on.*
> 
> So I started with the front and little bit by little making them smaller.


 

I'm sorry for laughing but that was funny.........


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is pics of my braids and I will add-on everyone names when I wake up.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 28, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> How do u ladies that dont take the braids out completely do hardcore protein treatments? Also...im guessing...no trimming?
> TIA
> can any1 answer this plssssssssssssssssss?



Howdy Scarcity!

Don't know if this was answered but I do my protein treatments the same way I would do them without braids. After a wash, I put all the damp braids in one loose cornrow going forward then pull out a few braids at a time and apply conditioner using my fingers the way stylists use a brush to apply relaxer. I don't apply it to the bottom inch or so base of my hair. I do this till all braids are covered with conditioner. Then I squeeze them to ensure that conditioner soaks into the hair inside. Next I don a plastic cap and sit under a dryer. (I either let the braids hang downwards inside the cap or put them in a lose plait at the back of my head. The idea is that the conditioner drip to the ends of my hair where it's needed most. If I would put the braids up at the top of my head, conditioner would drip down to the scalp where it isn't really needed.) After so many minutes (10, 20, 30 - depends on how much time I have or feel like doing this), I rinse for a long long long time, squeezing again to get all the conditioner out. I always do this with my braids hanging down.  And I do it till the water is less slippery. Then I do a moisturizing conditioning the same way, with or without dryer. I do my rinses like "forever" and usually end each wash with dunk in ACV solution. And voila! 

Uhmm...are we s'posed to post pics of braids even if they're old or have been posted elsewhere?


----------



## CORBINS (Aug 28, 2007)

I would love to join!  I've been in braids since 1 July and would "like" to stay in braids until December.  I say December because I was on a twist challenge prior to putting in braids, so technically, I've been consistent.  I will post pics later because I'm not at home.  My goal is to be APL by Decmeber for sure.  

Stats:
Current Length: 1 inch from APL stretched
Time Frame: June-December 2007
Goal: Full APL


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 28, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Here is pics of my braids and I will add-on everyone names when I wake up.


 
I wish my braids looked that neat...But I have made 2 weeks this weekend ya'll!!! And my scalp is itching like crazy...I am redoing the front of them this weekend..as the C & G method on the site says that you should redo the outer edges every 2 weeks to help alivate (sp) buildup.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 28, 2007)

5 more months to go....anybody else counting down?


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 28, 2007)

*Way to go, guys! Does anyone DC with braids? How do you do it --- just coat the braids with your product & sit under the dryer?*


----------



## Nonie (Aug 28, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Way to go, guys! Does anyone DC with braids? How do you do it --- just coat the braids with your product & sit under the dryer?*



That's how I do it too. I just described it above.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for coming to my rescue Nonie Wow..u aint playing! i wanna know more about the ACV dunk...what is the ratio? what is the purpose of this? what protein, condish and deepcondish do u use? TIA




Nonie said:


> Howdy Scarcity!
> 
> Don't know if this was answered but I do my protein treatments the same way I would do them without braids. After a wash, I put all the damp braids in one loose cornrow going forward then pull out a few braids at a time and apply conditioner using my fingers the way stylists use a brush to apply relaxer. I don't apply it to the bottom inch or so base of my hair. I do this till all braids are covered with conditioner. Then I squeeze them to ensure that conditioner soaks into the hair inside. Next I don a plastic cap and sit under a dryer. (I either let the braids hang downwards inside the cap or put them in a lose plait at the back of my head. The idea is that the conditioner drip to the ends of my hair where it's needed most. If I would put the braids up at the top of my head, conditioner would drip down to the scalp where it isn't really needed.) After so many minutes (10, 20, 30 - depends on how much time I have or feel like doing this), I rinse for a long long long time, squeezing again to get all the conditioner out. I always do this with my braids hanging down. And I do it till the water is less slippery. Then I do a moisturizing conditioning the same way, with or without dryer. I do my rinses like "forever" and usually end each wash with dunk in ACV solution. And voila!
> 
> Uhmm...are we s'posed to post pics of braids even if they're old or have been posted elsewhere?


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 28, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Here is pics of my braids and I will add-on everyone names when I wake up.


 

Wow Shyness..u did a great job..they are very tiny..r these braids or twists?

oh shoot..i forgot to take a pic of my braids when i 1st did them..im gonna take a pic this week and post but theyre gonna be 2weeks old/late...i guess better late than never


----------



## Nonie (Aug 28, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> Thanks for coming to my rescue Nonie Wow..u aint playing! i wanna know more about the ACV dunk...what is the ratio? what is the purpose of this? what protein, condish and deepcondish do u use? TIA



ACV dunk: I don't measure. I eyeball about a 1/4 cup of ACV in a basin of water filled with lukewarm water. Then I sprinkle about 20 drops of rosemary EO, the same of lavendar EO, and if I have it, several drops of liquid Sage. Then I kneel on the bathtub and submerge my head in the solution. I massage my scalp while letting my hair soak in the goodness of the solution. ACV is a hair cuticle sealer so it leaves my hair shinier than it'd be without it. (Do a search on the forum for apple cider vinegar or ACV and you'll see its many benefits.) I believe it also removes any conditioner residue from my scalp, hence the massages I do when  head's dunked. The fact that I am doing massages with head in that position I believe further increases circulation to my scalp, and that's always a good thing.

I am not fussy about which conditioners I use. I have in my arsenal Elasta QP, Nexxus, Aveda, NTM, Sunsilk, Dove, Aubrey Organics, Infusium... so I just use whatever I'm in the mood for. I deep condition also with any of my conditioners. For instance I might DC with Emergencee and then follow with Humectress or any other moisturizing conditioner. If I DC with Aubrey Organics GPB though, I don't usually feel a need to follow with a moisturizing conditioner. I have never had protein build-up when using GPB.

When I shampoo, again using any moisturizing shampoo (eg NTM Soothing (the mint one), Nexxus Therappe, MyHoneyChild Shea Butter Scalp Cleanser, etc), I only apply the shampoo to my scalp (I don't dilute), and then during the rinse, I squeeze my hair as the diluted shampoo runs through it.

ETA: Pics of the braids I've been wearing since I did them in April:


----------



## meaganita (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm in for the 6 month challenge.  I can't start officially until November though.  But count me in!


----------



## gelati (Aug 28, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Here is pics of my braids and I will add-on everyone names when I wake up.


 

Shyness, you did a great job!!!!  They are so neat!!!!  How long did it take you to do them? and what kind of hair did you use?  I'm doing mine next week after my wedding anniversary and I'm contemplating should I do them small for this challenge!!!!


----------



## shynessqueen (Aug 28, 2007)

gelati said:


> Shyness, you did a great job!!!! They are so neat!!!! How long did it take you to do them? and what kind of hair did you use? I'm doing mine next week after my wedding anniversary and I'm contemplating should I do them small for this challenge!!!!


 

It took me 4 days because I ran out of hair. It's human hair. 

I will post pics when I style them.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 3, 2007)

any updates? are we supposed to be checking in and giving updates?


----------



## baby42 (Sep 3, 2007)

AM ALREADY I BRAIDS. BEEN IN THEM ALL SUMMER CAUSE I LOST MY TEMPLES SO I GOING TO KEEP IT I BRAIDS A NA WEAR MY LFI DOING A YEARMAY BE MORE


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am out. My hair is full of scabs so I have to wait a while to put them back in. I am going to continue doing this but on my own at my own pace. Thank you ladies for giving me the drive to learn how to braid my own hair and sport it proudly!!!!! You guys are going to get gorgeous length at the end of this challenge!!!


----------



## seymone (Sep 3, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:


> I am out. My hair is full of scabs so I have to wait a while to put them back in. I am going to continue doing this but on my own at my own pace. Thank you ladies for giving me the drive to learn how to braid my own hair and sport it proudly!!!!! You guys are going to get gorgeous length at the end of this challenge!!!



Why is your scalp full of scabs? what happened???


----------



## Guapa1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been watching this thread with interest, and have decided to sign up for it. 
I won't officially start until the end of October cause I wanna play with my hair for my birthday. I've had my kinky twists in since the beginning of August, so if I change my mind and decide to keep them in, that is when I'll have start the challenge.

I cornrow the front because if you look carefully I've kept my edges out as I'm trying to grow them back and don't want any pressure on them.

I'm spraying my hair everyday with better braids and massaging my edges with a vatika/castor oil mix.

I wash my hair every two weeks with diluted peppermint dr bronners and condition with castor oil. When it's wet, I spray a mixture of suave conditioner, rose water and rosemary eo on it. 

I'm not going to deep condition until I take it out and do a proper henna treatment. Then I'll put them back in again after about 4 days.

Deola, never pay to get your hair done again, your hair looks fabulous! I can't believe how shady your stylist was.

BOA 05, did you wash the hair before you used it? Before I washed the hair, I used to get scabs. That and also the hair was done too tight.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm signing up. I just got my hair braided


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't hang.................


----------



## jemscizir (Sep 6, 2007)

hello ladies

Ive been reading this thread and have decided to get braids tomorrow.  I have one question. My hair knots really badly when I take my braids out.  I was told by friends that I washed too often(weekly) and that I should only wash once a month.  I see most of you ladies here wash more regularly than that.  What am I doing wrong? Why so many knots? I plan on using human hair this time.

I hope someone can help me as I would like to try transitioning to natural again
TIA


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 6, 2007)

jemscizir said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Ive been reading this thread and have decided to get braids tomorrow. I have one question. My hair knots really badly when I take my braids out. I was told by friends that I washed too often(weekly) and that I should only wash once a month. I see most of you ladies here wash more regularly than that. What am I doing wrong? Why so many knots? I plan on using human hair this time.
> 
> ...


 

Do you mean that there is gunk at the end of your new growth? That is what happens to my hair and  I carefully seperate the hair.

but if you are talking about having knots after washing it then you have to make sure your hair is fully combed out. Then wash it.


----------



## deola (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I should be studying but just had to check in................
Welcome to all the new C&G 6months/1year challengers!
Thanks Guapa1! No more, no more, no more!!!!
Thing is I have to be redoing my braids every 2weeks cos for some reason it seems to get rough at the scalp(I'm hoping it's becos of all that growth)

Blackoutzangel05-what happened? I'm sorry that you have scabs, hope your scalp heals really well-we want you back on the bandwagon!

klb120475-why can't you hang? I hope all's well with your hair  and especially with you?

Ladies, hang in there. Come on in and get/give support. We can do this y'all!
With all the information we get here on how to take care of our hair and braids, our hair will thank us and never fall off our scalps and we will reach our set goals!

Adios


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

deola said:


> Hi ladies,
> I should be studying but just had to check in................
> Welcome to all the new C&G 6months/1year challengers!
> Thanks Guapa1! No more, no more, no more!!!!
> ...


 

I can't hang because I'm tired of these braids.......


----------



## Meli (Sep 7, 2007)

anherica said:


> I'd like to join the one year challenge. I'll keep my hair in twists for that time.
> Sounds like a good challenge.


 
I wanted to use my natural hair for this challenge by just doing twists.  But I didn't know how or what type of regimen to implement.   how do you plan on doing this challenge with your natural hair?


----------



## Meli (Sep 7, 2007)

I really want to join this challenge so bad. I have never posted pics and I want this challenge, too, to force me to do that. I want to put my own hair in twists *(I'm so broke so I can't get braids put in)...Is my own hair in twists going to knot up if I keep them in for a lenghty period? Weekly, would I still wash my hair in the twists or take them down and wash/ dc etc? Do I comb my hair on wash days? Who's using their own hair and putting them in twists. What's your regimen? Helperplexed


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to join this challenge...

I plan to get kinky twist put in my hair soon.

September 07'-September 08'


----------



## deola (Sep 7, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I can't hang because I'm tired of these braids.......


 

Sometimes I feel like yanking the whole thing off too especially when I think of all that time I have to put in to redo them! What keeps me going is the end result which is so strong in my mind's eye so I can't just give up now, I've come too far from where I started from
Just close your eyes and count to a hundred.............a million times and before you know it, 6 months/1year will be over!

*singing 'We're all in this together' in a High school musical fashion while leaving thread*


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 7, 2007)

deola said:


> Sometimes I feel like yanking the whole thing off too especially when I think of all that time I have to put in to redo them! *What keeps me going is the end result which is so strong in my mind's eye so I can't just give up now, I've come too far from where I started from*
> Just close your eyes and count to a hundred.............a million times and before you know it, 6 months/1year will be over!
> 
> *singing 'We're all in this together' in a High school musical fashion while leaving thread*


 

I like the way you put that,and it is so true for me too!I like your exit too


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

deola said:


> Sometimes I feel like yanking the whole thing off too especially when I think of all that time I have to put in to redo them! What keeps me going is the end result which is so strong in my mind's eye so I can't just give up now, I've come too far from where I started from
> Just close your eyes and count to a hundred.............a million times and before you know it, 6 months/1year will be over!
> 
> **singing 'We're all in this together' in a High school musical fashion while leaving thread**


 




Okay, it's time for me take out the braids. I'm gonna try and get my hair in some kinky twists...

Thanks for the enouragement!! If I'm not APL by January somebody gon know something...


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Sep 7, 2007)

If the deadline for doing this challenge is Jan 08, then I'll join....I'm going to attempt doing kinky twists and box braids at least once , and once I'm confident that I can do at least ONE of the two and have them look good, then I'm in there for 6 months with the possibility of switching to 1 year...I'll be delivering in Dec. so I'll probably have the twists or braids in before January anyway


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 7, 2007)

deola said:


> Sometimes I feel like yanking the whole thing off too especially when I think of all that time I have to put in to redo them! What keeps me going is the end result which is so strong in my mind's eye so I can't just give up now, I've come too far from where I started from
> Just close your eyes and count to a hundred.............a million times and before you know it, 6 months/1year will be over!
> 
> *singing 'We're all in this together' in a High school musical fashion while leaving thread*


 

*Ooh, I have to hang in there cause this new growth is really something. I don't want to get another relaxer until July, 2008 which is when I will be done with the C-G challenge. I got my last relaxer June 7, 2008.*

*I have like 1.5 inches in three months and that was without using C-G for the most part.*


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> Ooh, I have to hang in there cause this new growth is really something. I don't want to get another relaxer until July, 2008 which is when I will be done with the C-G challenge. I got my last relaxer June 7, 2008.
> 
> *I have like 1.5 inches in three months and that was without using C-G for the most part*.**


 

Gon girl!!


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 7, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Gon girl!!


 
*Thanks. I am hoping that if I incorporate C-G into my routine, I will increase the growth rate of my hair to atleast 1 inch. that isn't too much to ask, is it?*


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Thanks. I am hoping that if I incorporate C-G into my routine, I will increase the growth rate of my hair to atleast 1 inch. that isn't too much to ask, is it?*


 

It's like this here...believe and you shall receive!


----------



## deola (Sep 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Ooh, I have to hang in there cause this new growth is really something. I don't want to get another relaxer until July, 2008 which is when I will be done with the C-G challenge. I got my last relaxer June 7, 2008.*
> 
> *I have like 1.5 inches in three months and that was without using C-G for the most part.*


 

All I have to say is WOW to the Woweeeeeeeee
Like that lovely and funny lady said, if I'm not full APL by Jan '08-heads will definitely roll

 ladybeesrch- we're definitely in this togezzeerrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## pringe (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm doing well with the challenge. I just started about 2 weeks ago. Have washed and applied my braid spray and infusium 23. my scalp gets a little itchy sometimes but i try my best just to not overdo it with the spray .

HOpe everyone else is doing well ladies! HAng in there we're almost done!


----------



## baby42 (Sep 8, 2007)

i just use cpr shampoo and deep con and bt and still going strong today is 9/8/2007 i was going to use my lf but it not cold yet and i like the way my braids hang will check in later hows every bodydoing?oh by the way i do this every week may do this every other week when it get cold i am useing castor oil on my ends and next month going to start mixing up hair butters for the winter going to start ordering them oct 1 when it get cool


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nonie said:


> ACV dunk: I don't measure. I eyeball about a 1/4 cup of ACV in a basin of water filled with lukewarm water. Then I sprinkle about 20 drops of rosemary EO, the same of lavendar EO, and if I have it, several drops of liquid Sage. Then I kneel on the bathtub and submerge my head in the solution. I massage my scalp while letting my hair soak in the goodness of the solution. ACV is a hair cuticle sealer so it leaves my hair shinier than it'd be without it. (Do a search on the forum for apple cider vinegar or ACV and you'll see its many benefits.) I believe it also removes any conditioner residue from my scalp, hence the massages I do when head's dunked. The fact that I am doing massages with head in that position I believe further increases circulation to my scalp, and that's always a good thing.
> 
> I am not fussy about which conditioners I use. I have in my arsenal Elasta QP, Nexxus, Aveda, NTM, Sunsilk, Dove, Aubrey Organics, Infusium... so I just use whatever I'm in the mood for. I deep condition also with any of my conditioners. For instance I might DC with Emergencee and then follow with Humectress or any other moisturizing conditioner. If I DC with Aubrey Organics GPB though, I don't usually feel a need to follow with a moisturizing conditioner. I have never had protein build-up when using GPB.
> 
> ...


  wow...thanks for the info Nonie....did u braid ur hair all the way to the ends or u stopped where ur natural hair ends? your braids look good!


----------



## anherica (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been wearing twists since I joined the challenge but I finally found someone else to do my hair. I'm so excited. lol So I switched it up with some cornrows a few days ago. I'm going to keep these in for two weeks, and then get box braids. She did a great job, and she didn't have a problem with not braiding too tight!


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 8, 2007)

deola said:


> All I have to say is WOW to the Woweeeeeeeee
> Like that lovely and funny lady said, if I'm not full APL by Jan '08-heads will definitely roll
> 
> ladybeesrch- we're definitely in this togezzeerrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


 

Just to add, in some places I am 2 inches or close to it. Just started MTG'g faithfully again.

Oh, I meant to say that was without using MTG for the most part.


----------



## anherica (Sep 8, 2007)

Meli said:


> I wanted to use my natural hair for this challenge by just doing twists. But I didn't know how or what type of regimen to implement. how do you plan on doing this challenge with your natural hair?


 
Sorry I missed this. But Meli, I plan on doing twists, cornrows and braids with my natural hair. My plan is to keep my current moisturizing regimen by spritzing with my moisturizing blend(water, sta-sof-fro, aloe vera juice and a touch of conditoner) and sealing with castor oil at least every other day. I will cleanse and conditon weekly, with a deep condition every other week. In between styles, I plan on doing another deep condition and detangling. I'll let my hair rest for three days in between styles, since I'm in it for the long run. I don't have much problem with washing and conditoning my hair with styles in. I do hope this routine is keeping with the rules.


----------



## Meli (Sep 9, 2007)

anherica said:


> Sorry I missed this. But Meli, I plan on doing twists, cornrows and braids with my natural hair. My plan is to keep my current moisturizing regimen by spritzing with my moisturizing blend(water, sta-sof-fro, aloe vera juice and a touch of conditoner) and sealing with castor oil at least every other day. I will cleanse and conditon weekly, with a deep condition every other week. In between styles, I plan on doing another deep condition and detangling. I'll let my hair rest for three days in between styles, since I'm in it for the long run. I don't have much problem with washing and conditoning my hair with styles in. I do hope this routine is keeping with the rules.


 

Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## jtsupanova (Sep 15, 2007)

I want to join but I need to texturize and rest my hair between braids. If I don't then I will basicaly be transitioning ( I know this because this is how I transitioned). I wish you ladies the best of luck!


----------



## deola (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi ladies!
How are we all doing with this challenge? 
Quick update, I redid the whole front of my hair yesterday. The braids are a lot bigger, would have posted some more pix but I'm too lazy
This is truly a challenge y'all and it's only God that will keep me from giving in to the temptation to take it all off!!!!!!!
See ya!


----------



## hothair (Sep 16, 2007)

Still hanging in there, I've got a full head curly weave and intend to keep it (or a variation in till Dec...) I will be re-doing it every month. I co-wash it every other day, still washing once a week with Aveda DR Shampoo, cond & treatment. I alternate conditioners moisture, then protein etc LOVING the dom conditioners esp Miss key 10 en 1!! I oil my scalp in the morning with vatika and evening with my sulphur/ MN mix (run out of BT no repurchase till I finish my MTG-2 bottles lol I know)I can already see dark roots two weeks in I'm happy


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, i'm sorry to announce that I'm officially dropping outta this challenge. I took my braids down last night and it wasn't good.

I lost some hair at my right temple. Braids ain't for everybody....they definitely ain't for my fine hair butt.erplexed

I'm still aiming at APL by January.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Nonie (Sep 16, 2007)

Awww (((Klb))) I'm sorry you didn't have a fun experience. I'm sorry to see you go.  But do what's good for you, and do pop in to let us know how you're doing, won't you?

I'm still doing fine in my braids. Put them in on April 3rd or 4th so I'm into my 6th month aiming for a year...but might go beyond coz this works so well with my lazy butt. 

I took a pic a day or so ago while touching up my braids (took two out at the front) and I'm happy with my progress. Hope this will inspire those struggling to hang. (Of course this isn't an accurate representation of progress due to braids since the before pic wasn't taken just before I put the braids in, but I credit the braids with retaining any growth since I put them in since there's little manipulation.)

BC was February 16, 2007. Pic taken on Feb 18 after hair had just been taken out of finger twirls

About 7 months since BC (5+ months in braids). First pic, hair unstretched but just out of braids; second pic, stretched length


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 16, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Okay, i'm sorry to announce that I'm officially dropping outta this challenge. I took my braids down last night and it wasn't good.
> 
> I lost some hair at my right temple. Braids ain't for everybody....they definitely ain't for my fine hair butt.erplexed
> 
> ...


 

Ooh, were they too tight?

I have fine hair but thick density so I am wondering what went wrong. 3c with some 4a in the crown. 

What is your density?


----------



## baby42 (Sep 16, 2007)

hi everybodyi am doing great in my braids but next month i going to try cathy howse stuff that challenge is  year too.just useing her stuff on my hair see who how it gos i am still deep con every week so that good. i have spend this money on two LF and still  have not put one onei dont know i am scared i cant moisture every day or baggie every nightonly on the week ends unless i find some thing that can keep me moistureizer all week.? and i have not found one may be i will use my lenzi request that should last a week i need something where my hair do not get dry. well see you next month happy growing


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 17, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> Ooh, were they too tight?
> 
> I have fine hair but thick density so I am wondering what went wrong. 3c with some 4a in the crown.
> 
> What is your density?


 

I'm no hair guru. My density is not thick. I lost quite a bit of length. Good news is I luv my texture. I haven't had a relaxer since May. But I would luv it even better if I was at least at the same length I was before I got the braids.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in.  I've been wearing box braids since April/2007 and intend to keep them in until April 2008.  Thus far, I've been wearing them for 5 months w/out breaks.  This might even go further, it all depends on how I feel at the end of April/2008..  

If I get my son braces this year, then I'll keep them in w/out breaks for the length of time the braces stay on my son's teeth.. I guess what it finally comes down to is how I feel about my hair.  Right now, I don't want to be bothered so braiding is the way to go...

My regime is to wash every 2 weeks and rebraid every 4/5 weeks.  I wash w/CON shampoo, no conditioner and add Scurl after braiding.  Also while braiding, I use Profectiv Healthy Ends on each braid and that's it.  Right now I'm paying particular attention to my edges, it seems as if my edges doesn't grow and this regime will give my hair a chance to recover and possible promote growth...


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nonie said:


> Awww (((Klb))) I'm sorry you didn't have a fun experience. I'm sorry to see you go.  But do what's good for you, and do pop in to let us know how you're doing, won't you?
> 
> I'm still doing fine in my braids. Put them in on April 3rd or 4th so I'm into my 6th month aiming for a year...but might go beyond coz this works so well with my lazy butt.
> 
> ...


 

u grow Nonie....amazing progress!


----------



## DeepBluSea (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't hang with braids for 1 year, but I wanted to compliment the DIY braiders.   Those are professional looking braids!   Maybe if I could do this, I would join to 6 month challenge.    

You have gotten great growth Nonie!   Nice comparison pics.


----------



## MJ (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my sixth week on this challenge. I'm still wearing the wigs, but I've to plaiting my hair (9 plaits) under my wigs. I was cornrowing my hair too tight. I'm rinsing nightly and deep conditioning once per week. I stopped using the sulfur treatment. I'm happing with the way things are progressing.


----------



## seymone (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I am still going strong with my twist.. Today marks a month and 2 days. I want to keep them in for 8 weeks total.. But look a H.A.M.  Once I take the braids out, I will be redoing them.. I am going to get microbraids but not micro micro.. Since I am in a financial crisis, I will keep the twist in until I get money to redo them.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the props ladies. Wish everyone happy hair growing as well!


----------



## tocktick (Sep 18, 2007)

hey  

is it still possible to join the one year challenge? i was going to embark on this kind of journey myself, the only difference being i was going to do it for 1 1/2 years and i would allow myself a maximum of 2 weeks between each set of braids instead of 5 days. if it's still open to new people, then i'd love to join. i'm supposed to be getting single braids (pencil size) today. i'll post pics & stats (current hair length etc) if i do and am able to join in with you guys.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 18, 2007)

tocktick said:


> hey
> 
> * is it still possible to join the one year challenge? *i was going to embark on this kind of journey myself, the only difference being i was going to do it for 1 1/2 years and i would allow myself a maximum of 2 weeks between each set of braids instead of 5 days. if it's still open to new people, then i'd love to join. i'm supposed to be getting single braids (pencil size) today. i'll post pics & stats (current hair length etc) if i do and am able to join in with you guys.



I don't see why not. Welcome aboard!


----------



## tocktick (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks! 

i've just got my hair braided. it took about 5 - 5 1/2 hours. my hairdresser complained that my hair was too full (in her own words: "you have the hair of two people" lol.) but i thought she was pretty quick. 







i wish i could do my own. these cost £62 including hair (so around $124) which is generally cheaper than other hairdressers in london. but still, i'm a cheap, broke student so it hurt to part with my money. all in the name of hair growth, i guess.  i'll keep these in for 2 - 2 1/2 months.


----------



## shynessqueen (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi ladies.

I'm hanging in there. We are still at the start line. If this is too much for some of y'all already then I would advice you to drop on this challenge now. I'm not trying to be mean but this challenge is very hard. If you can't challenge your will power then this challenge is not for you. You have to have will power and determination to complete this challenge. It is only going to get harder from this point on. As each month gos by and you see all the NG you have, you are going to be tempted to take your braids/twists/cornrows out and play in your hair. To keep going imagine all the NG and how long your hair will be if you just keep going and complete this challenge.


----------



## caramelty (Sep 19, 2007)

I am doing this challenge but I HAVE TO BE TRUE TO MYSELF SO I AM ONLY DOING IT FOR 6 MONTHS. I have had these twist in for 2 1/2 weeks and they already look a HOT MESS. I am going to stay strong for 2 more weeks then take the down deep condition and redo them.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## NannDee (Sep 19, 2007)

OK!..I am in for the 1 year challenge.  I had my hair braided on 9/8/07.  I will probably get them redone in about 3 months TOPS....and 5 days is the most I can stand it without getting hair done.  My hair is curly and grows like crazy in braids.  So count me in.  I do have a question....Can we use any growth aids we have?  My BFF sent me a bottle of boundless stresses for my b-day and I am gonna use it while I am wearing braids.  I want to reach APL by my next bday and this is just the challenge I need.  Thanks...IM READY TO GROW SOME HAIR!


----------



## damsel (Sep 19, 2007)

I am so in this challenge. I braided by hair (kinky twists) the end of August. I plan to redo them the end of October.

I intend to keep my braids in for a year, redoing them every two months. I've already redone my edges. I usually do this every 2 weeks or as needed.

I won't be letting my hair "rest" in between braid sets. I'll just redo each braid individually every 2 months, changing the synthetic hair every two set.

I mist my hair twice a day with diluted  Aveda Elixer or Aubrey Organics B5 Gel. I wash my hair every week.

I'm hoping to be APL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 20, 2007)

I have tried to keep the C&G moisturizing thing going, only to find my hair trying to lock itself.  I was cussing up a storm trying to detangle my hair after this last take down.

It's official.  

J.C. can't hang.

I'm out.

Good luck to the rest of ya'll.


----------



## seymone (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay.. I got my micro braids yesterday.. I will try to keep them in for 3-4 months. Wish me luck.
By the way, can someone tell me how to wash them? TIA


----------



## Nanyanika (Sep 22, 2007)

i took my hair out of braids lastweek, my hair was a little bit tangly and dry, yet healthy and thick. if i ever return back to c and g method, i would have to give my hair a break in-between braids i wouldn't take the risk of leaving braids in constantly, as i do not want to ruin my progress. Good luck to everyone on this challenge, i can't wait to see all the wonderful progress, i used this method for years now and its great.


----------



## NannDee (Sep 22, 2007)

I was wondering if you are adding anymore people to your list?  



shynessqueen said:


> My self and OAHQ is doing a C&G challenge for a year, to meet our hair goals with out all the in between lengths. We are going to leave Twist/braids in our hair for a whole year without brakes.  Who wants to join us. If you are not completely on board You can also do the min challenge for 6 months. The rules are below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cecilie (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello everyone , I will join this chalenge only for six month wish me good luck it' s my first challenge ...


----------



## seymone (Sep 22, 2007)

My name isnt there either...


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 23, 2007)

I finally got mine done! We started @ 11am and ended @ 9:30pm and they're not even micros!! . Sweet Minty Jesus these'd better last till the end of time!


----------



## sdfw (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I will give the 6 month challenge a try.  Count me in!


----------



## caramelty (Sep 25, 2007)

Good Luck ladies that are doing it for a year. I can only stand 6 months and that is still a HARD CHALLENGE. 

I AM AT 3 1/2 WEEKS AND WAS PLANNING ON TAKING THEM OUT THIS WEEKEND BUT I WILL HOLD OFF FOR ANOTHER WEEK.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 25, 2007)

This sounds GREAT!!!!! I'm in!!! When I was on my natural kick I did the braid thing for about a year and a half so I know I can do 6 months!!. I love the low-no manipulation because i'm really busy. So i'm going to sign up for the 6 month challenge which I may extend to a year. I dont know because when i go on vacation next summer i might want to wear my hair out. My 6 months wil begin december 1. I have a weave in right now that was put in september 1 and is staying in until novemeber 29. So my takedown will be june 1. I was planning on doing this anyway with weaves bu after this weave I realize I loves my braids!!! Are there any care stipulations???


----------



## caramelty (Sep 25, 2007)

girlyprincess23 said:


> This sounds GREAT!!!!! I'm in!!! When I was on my natural kick I did the braid thing for about a year and a half so I know I can do 6 months!!. I love the low-no manipulation because i'm really busy. So i'm going to sign up for the 6 month challenge which I may extend to a year. I dont know because when i go on vacation next summer i might want to wear my hair out. My 6 months wil begin december 1. I have a weave in right now that was put in september 1 and is staying in until novemeber 29. So my takedown will be june 1. I was planning on doing this anyway with weaves bu after this weave I realize I loves my braids!!! Are there any care stipulations???



Girlyprincess is all of your hair in braids under the weave? If so you actually started already. You can still take care of your braids under the weave.


----------



## pringe (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys! I'm hanging in there with my braids. I've had them over a month now, human hair extensions. I'm doing a modified wash every 2 weeks and so far so good. I still love my braids and still get compliments all the time. The only problem i'm having is with dryness. Can anyone recommend anythng for my scalp? Maybe a spritz with natural oils or anything like that? Any suggestions??? Thanks guys.


----------



## caramelty (Sep 25, 2007)

Pringe...hang in there. I took some leave in conditioner in a spray bottle and added alma oil and olive oil to it and it works great. Also I brought the Elast QP H Two and I spray that twice a day.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 26, 2007)

My name isn't on there either.  I've been wearing braids not for 5 months and have'nt relaxed my hair in 7 months.


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 26, 2007)

I want to be in the 6 month challenge! Can my start date be in Jan? right now I'm in the HYH till Christmas challenge so I gotta wait till that one's finished. I am going to do tree braids from January till July. I'm hoping by July I will be pretty close to MBL.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks caramelty for bringing that to my attention, actually it is cornrowed under the weave because it's a sew-in. I guess i did start Sept. 1 in that case. What i'll do because i didn't take any before pics is ill take some before pics in december and still go till june still!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 26, 2007)

pringe, how are you washing your braids so they don't get fuzzy. Since that is why I switched from braids because I wanted to wash them everyday and they were getting really fuzzy really fast and that want good!!111


----------



## caramelty (Sep 26, 2007)

No problem girlyprincess. when I wash my braids I do it in the shower and pour the diluted shampoo onto my scalp and let the water run thru it. I only wash once a week and usually on sunday then I oil with MTG and spray on conditioner/alma oil mix and tie my hair up. It dries over night with some of the middle still being wet in the morning but no big deal.


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 26, 2007)

*I think now that my braids are bigger, I have less fuzziness. Who would've thought that would be an effect of having bigger braids?*

*But they are so easy. All I do is moisturize my hair about every 3-4 days and MTG everyday. No worrying about it being straight or rollersetting or sweating out.*

*And also sponge moisturizing them is easier also with bigger braids.*


----------



## kbfluff (Sep 26, 2007)

YEAH! I'm in. 
I am going to do my cornrows with foil and beads on the ends. Check out my fotki for pics if u like.
Right now (09/26/07) my length is 2 inches away from APL. I'm hoping to be APL the end of this year, then BSL by Dec 08. 
Hope i can make it since I am 5 ft 9.


----------



## pringe (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks caramelty, I'm gonna try that! 

girlyprincess23, i basically do the same routine caramelty does but i also dilute my conditioner as well and after towel blotting i apply my infusium 23 as a leave in and then apply my braid spray after that. I'll probably include caramelty's recipe as well for dryness


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 26, 2007)

Please add me to the list. I platted my hair yesterday. I am in it for the year.


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 30, 2007)

vivacious1083 said:


> I want to be in the 6 month challenge! Can my start date be in Jan? right now I'm in the HYH till Christmas challenge so I gotta wait till that one's finished. I am going to do tree braids from January till July. I'm hoping by July I will be pretty close to MBL.


 
Hey ladies, I am dropping out and I hadn't even started! I have been told that I havve to wear my hair out for my parents' 25th anniversary party in April. LOL. Best of luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## caramelty (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey ladies I am on round two of my own independent C & G challenge. I told you ladies that I would have to do my twist over every month. So I made it through September and my hair is in good condition. I took my hair down and re-did it all in the same night. I thought that when I took my hair down it would be limp but it is great condition. Just wanted to share with you ladies. I only posted 2 new pics in my fotki b/c my batteries went dead in my camera. I haven't done anything to the ends yet but I am really loving the twist lately. 

take a look. I also made them much longer this time so I can put them in a bun.

Happy hair growing ladies


----------



## shynessqueen (Oct 2, 2007)

HI ladies



I'm going to start a new thread with a new list today.

Make sure y'all put if you're on the 6 months or year challenge and your start/end date. Put it in this thread so I can start the new thread.


----------



## NannDee (Oct 2, 2007)

YAY!  I started on 9/8/07.  I will be taking out my cornrows on Friday 10/5 and getting box braids or micros Saturday.  Thanks for posting this.  I am ready to reach my APL goal!


----------



## NannDee (Oct 2, 2007)

NannDee said:


> YAY!  I started on 9/8/07.  I will be taking out my cornrows on Friday 10/5 and getting box braids or micros Saturday.  Thanks for posting this.  I am ready to reach my APL goal!



Oops  I forgot to add...I am doing the 1 year challenge!


----------



## baby42 (Oct 2, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> HI ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I STARTED A MONTH OR TWO BEFORE YOU STARTED THIS GREAT CHALLENGE THAT WHY I GOING UNTIL JUNE OF O8 SO I WONT BE CHEATINGOH I AM DOING THE YEAR, SO PUT ME DOWNI ONLY TOOK DOWN TWO BRAIDS TO LIGHT PRESS CAUSE I AM IN ANOTHER CHALLENGE AND I NEED A PICTURE BUT I WONT HAPPEND AGAINTHEY JUST HAVE TO SEE BRAIDS


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 2, 2007)

Start dt 9/22 for the 6 mo challenge. I hope I can make it to March!!


----------



## caramelty (Oct 2, 2007)

I started August 1st and my ending date will be Feb 1st. I can only do 6 months.


----------



## jtsupanova (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I said that I couldn't join before because I had to rest my hair but I just can't miss out on this oppurtunity. Count me in for a 6 month challenge. I got my braids on September 9 so i have until Feb 9.


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 2, 2007)

im in the 6 month challenge to possibly go for a yr...started 8/1/07...will end 2/1/08


----------



## seymone (Oct 3, 2007)

6 months challenge.. Started August 15 to February 15...


----------



## anherica (Oct 3, 2007)

I started the challenge on August 9th and I'm in for a year.


----------



## est.April1983 (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to do a 10 month challenge from October to August 2008


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 4, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> HI ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm on one year challenge.  I've been wearing braids for 6 months and haven't had a touchup in 8.  I intend to keep this up until definitely February 2008.  If I'm really ambitious, I'll keep the braids in until May/June of 2008.  Wish me luck everyone...


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 4, 2007)

6 months challenge. Started(this challenge) 8-07. Will be finished in 2-08!!


----------



## Funkparadise (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh, I would like to join. 

Six month challenge. Starting this Saturday, October 7th until April, 2008.


----------



## pringe (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi i'm in for the 6 month challenge. I started Aug 22 so I end on what is it, Jan or Feb 22. I'm sleepy y'all i cant figure it out now lol.


----------



## deola (Oct 4, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> HI ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi ladies!
Good to see a lot of beautiful women joining this great challenge!
One question though, Shynessqueen why are you starting as new thread? Just wondering.
Anyhoo I'm in for the 1yr challenge and started the 2nd week of Aug 2007. I will be taking my braids down finally in the 2nd week of Aug 2008 by God's grace.
Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## renae226 (Oct 4, 2007)

This sounds good and right up my alley!  I am in for the hardcore, year challenge.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Oct 7, 2007)

Count me in
I am doing the 6 month challenge.
Funkparadise, I got my twist this weekend too.  
Stay motivated.  I'm loving them right now.


----------



## sdfw (Oct 10, 2007)

Start dt 9/25 for the 6 month challenge.  Praying that I can hold out until March 2008.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 10, 2007)

I will be doing my own challenge starting in November after I take my natural anniversary pics.  I plan on going until July 2008 which will be my 10 year marriage anniversary.  So that will be 8 months.  Q


----------



## shynessqueen (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm doing both of the list right now. I'm not going to start a new thread. Both of the list are so long.


----------



## Junonia (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to sign up for the six month challenge.  That is untill 4-08.  I hope to be APL by then.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay I have a braid appointment for the 27th of this month & I would like to sign up for the 1 year challenge. Shyness has really inspired me. I'm going to keep these braids for 6 months - rebraiding the edges as needed & then I'll break for the allotted 5 days & rebraid again for another 6 months. My goal is to gain at least 10 inches during this 12 month stretch.


----------



## camibella (Oct 15, 2007)

This will be my first challenge since joining. I would like to sign up for the 6 month challenge. I am in the initial stages of getting my hair healthy and continuing my transition from relaxed to 100% texlaxed hair. Please let me know if its not too late to join. I have scheduled my hair to be braided in November.

Good luck to all who have joined.


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 18, 2007)

When I took my braids out, my hair was super soft.  I am so glad I did this C-G challenge.

I think I will continue with a wig for now. Is that okay as long as my hair is braided underneath.


----------



## pringe (Oct 18, 2007)

hey everyone, just updating u all. I just past my 2nd month mark. My hair still looks great! I'm still working on rebraiding. Today is a wash and condition day. Just want to encourage others to keep it going!


----------



## Zuhus (Oct 18, 2007)

Count me in! I'm signing up for the 6 months challenge. Started 10/7 untill 4/08​


----------



## Minnie (Oct 19, 2007)

Start date 8/17 ending 8/17/2008(hopefully)


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm doing the 6 month challenge 


* Products ~ Box Braid Challenge Nov 07 - April 08*

*MTG +MN - Nightly

*GNC Horse Tail, Ultra Nourish Hair - Daily

*Sunsilk 24/7 Hydra TLC Leave-In - Daily and after wash

*African Royal Braid Spray - Nightly

*Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair -Sundays

*Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstuctor
-Sundays

*Suave Humectant Conditioner, Green Apple, Vo5 conditioner wash - Wednesdays

*Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair - Every two months when I take out box braids

*Mayo + Honey Deep Conditioner- Every two months after I take out box braids

*Baggie whole head- Nightly

*Lots of Water- Daily

*No heat what so ever until April 08
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I will be wearing my hair in box braids for two months at a time for the next six months. For some reason when I wash my box braids, they don't even unravel. I wear my hair under wigs. I will flat iron my hair in April 08. I will reach APL by then.

1st Set November 07-December 07
2nd Set January 08 - February 08
3rd Set March 08 - April 08


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so excited about this challenge..... I can't wait.  I started a mini two week box braid challenge and I'm 9 days into it.  Then  November 1st is when I start my official crown and glory challenge.  I'm gonna love this because my hair is hardly going to be manipulated for six months.  Best off all my light at the end of the tunnel is all the growth I'm going to get from this challenge.  When it comes to my hair I get getty like this...........


----------



## scarcity21 (Oct 25, 2007)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay I have a braid appointment for the 27th of this month & I would like to sign up for the 1 year challenge. Shyness has really inspired me. I'm going to keep these braids for 6 months - rebraiding the edges as needed & then I'll break for the allotted 5 days & rebraid again for another 6 months. *My goal is to gain at least 10 inches during this 12 month stretch.*




*If only my slow-a$$ growing hur will grow 5 inches during the 6 month hard C&G...i would be a happy camper! i started 8/1/07 almost halfway through...3 more months to go ...i plan on ending 2/1/08 and then deciding from there if im gonna do another 6 month stretch....pics of my micro braids are in my fotki....i did them myself! goodluck ladies...we can do this!*


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 26, 2007)

After reading all of these posts I'm in too. Only for 6 months though, The braids I have in now I got Oct 8th. So that will be my start date. I just wish I knew how to braid myself instead of going to the salon any tips?


----------



## est.April1983 (Oct 26, 2007)

i started October 11th I have in a sew in. I wash and DC weekly. I think I am going to start co washing on the fourth day and wash every 8 days. I will be changing my sew in every 6-8 weeks and relax my hair every 14 weeks. Trim about half an inch after every relaxer and put in my sew in again two weeks after relaxer. I will do this until July of 08 so its a 9 month challenge for me I am hoping to gain about 4 inches that will be great if I got more!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 28, 2007)

I got my braids done on yesterday. However, I will not be able to take pics until tomorrow at work. I'm following the C&G tip of daily scalp cleansing to promote hair growth. I'm also using Surge, African Pride & Infusium daily. I'm using these daily since I'm cleansing my scalp daily. I do the scalp cleanse at night & apply the products. Then I baggy to retain moisture. I have the front in cornrows & the back in individuals. When the cornrows get old, I'm going to take them out & replace them with individuals.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 6, 2007)

Do anyone have a trick to take the knots that form at the top of the braids out???  I left my braids in for 10 weeks without re-braiding any of them except for the front 2 rows.  Now they are severly matted.  And I really don't want to cut the knots out.  SUGGESTIONS PLEEEASE.


----------



## Misseyl (Nov 6, 2007)

Minnie said:


> Do anyone have a trick to take the knots that form at the top of the braids out??? I left my braids in for 10 weeks without re-braiding any of them except for the front 2 rows. Now they are severly matted. And I really don't want to cut the knots out. SUGGESTIONS PLEEEASE.


 
I usually leave my braids in for 6 weeks and what I do is to put some Profective Healthy Ends on before combing to help w/the matting.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 6, 2007)

www.growafrohairlong.com - she has a technique for how to remove the matted hair with minimal damage.



Minnie said:


> Do anyone have a trick to take the knots that form at the top of the braids out??? I left my braids in for 10 weeks without re-braiding any of them except for the front 2 rows. Now they are severly matted. And I really don't want to cut the knots out. SUGGESTIONS PLEEEASE.


----------



## pringe (Nov 6, 2007)

i would say you should spray some detangler or braid spray on the spot, rub it in, leave it for maybe 5 minutes and then come back to it and try to remove from the ends to root. Try to detangle with your hands first. Hope that Helps!


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 7, 2007)

Some of y'all only have 3 months left. Y'all are half way there.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I did not have a problem getting the braids out. Just after I did, I had these glue knots. I never left my braids in longer than 5 wks because of knotting...lucky for me I had large braids. Anyway I had to use everyone's advice. I had to spray with braid removal spray (Ease Out) let sit then spray again, and again, then use a pin to penetrate some of the knots. Thank you MisseyL because I had to use the healthy ends (protectiv) stop the snapping I was getting. I had to put it underneath where the knot was. I will continue in the challenge, but I going to cornrow my hair and wear a half of wig wth braids in the front, for little while. This is so I am able to get to my hair to dc and whatever extra attention it needs. Once again thank you


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 7, 2007)

my braids are a HAM. I'm not redoing them until December.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 7, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> my braids are a HAM. I'm not redoing them until December.


 

What is HAM???


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ Hot Ass Mess.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Nov 8, 2007)

Ummm... I know Im late, but I would like to join this challenge. I just got these cute kinky twist put a couple of days ago and I would like to continue with braids since now I know how to prevent the matting (in another thread). So count me in for 6 months. *starting length is chin and I would like to be shoulder by feb.


----------



## baby42 (Nov 8, 2007)

JUST checking in its nov another month gone i still going stronghow is everybody doing ? i am useing claudie hair revitalizer to help with hair growth my hair is getting fuller from it . i am still washing deep con with ubh and moisturizing every day now that it is winter 2x day rebraid when need too i seal with jbco. see you next month


----------



## NannDee (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Ladies....checking in

It's been almost 2 months and I see considerable new growth.  I have at least  1/2 inch of new growth that I can see.  The micros are holding strong, but starting to look a little rough.  I have been using BT, tea tree oil, peppermint oil (GNC has a bonus pack for $10- 2 1 oz bottles).  I spritz with witch hazel to freshen and clean without shampooing.  I spray my braids, then rinse...all the build-up rinses right out.  I love it..it helps to keep the itching at bay also.  Here is a photo of my new growth since 10/6/07.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm on day one of completing my first set of individual/box braids in over 3 years --- with extensions that is. I swore off fake hair for a while, and right now I feel it's necessary to add some extensions if I plan to keep these braids in for about 2 month intervals. 

I looked at my hair in the mirror and I know it's time to get serious! My hair's length should be much further along than what it is....but I digress.

Anyways, I would like to join in for the 6-month period. If all goes well, I will stay with it a little longer and do it the whole year.

I should be finished with my braids tomorrow night and I will post pictures then.

I hope it isn't too late to join.


----------



## MJ (Nov 9, 2007)

Checking in. I'm still growing strong. I currently wearing cornrows with extensions that were done 4 weeks ago. I'm planning to keep them in for 7 more weeks. As of this week, I'm deep condition my hair twice weekly and plan on continuing until the weather gets warm. I thought about redoing the cornrows, but goal is ultimately low manipulation.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 9, 2007)

Checking in - it's been about 6 weeks and the NG is getting serious. I have about an inch in the slowest places, and alittle more in the crown where it grows fastest. I wanted to get an inch a month, and it looks like I'm at 3/4". I stopped taking my vitamins when I got serious about training and weight loss b/c I didn't want anything to affect it. So hopefully as I re-add them I can pump up my growth a bit. I'm thinking about redoing them myself  We'll see how all that goes. 

P.S: I'm pretty sure I'm going to a huge Superbowl party ( The Superbowl is in AZ this year) and I know it would make my SO night if I took my hair down for it... If I took the braids out for a week and then got them put back it would that be cheating?


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't think that's cheating to leave ur hair out for a wk. I'm relaxed so I have to get a breather for two weeks and that's permitted. I am on my fourth week I am changing my sew in next wknd it is soooooooo hard but a relief to give my hair a rest from the combing  and other stuff


----------



## deola (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,
Checking in!
I will be redoing my braids in January by God's grace. Right now, I redo each braid that needs it. Growth? My hair doesn't seem to be growing as fast as I would want- maybe I'm expecting too much?
I have decided to lay low on the vitamins too. I used up a whole bottle of BT and I didn't see the 'growth' everyone was talking about. 
I'm cowashing every week and leaving in condish twicw a week, spraying with African Royale spray and Infusium almost every day. I think my hair is much healthier for it. I have decided to transition-tired of the creamy crack right now. I just want to have my hair full, natural and long-Is that too much to ask?
Grow already hair!!!!!!!!!!!
By the way, I'm in my 4th month, 8 more months to go.....tick..tick.....tick


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 9, 2007)

I guess I can hang for 6 months since this is what I normally do from October to March anyway.

I am doing twists with cornrows in the front.  Changing out the front every 2-3 weeks.


























Hoping not to get too bored with this because it will take some time to take down.  So far so good though.

Best wishes to all of the ladies in the challenges.  Stay strong!


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 9, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> I guess I can hang for 6 months since this is what I normally do from October to March anyway.
> 
> I am doing twists with cornrows in the front. Changing out the front every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 

Your hair came out nice.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 10, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Your hair came out nice.



Why thank you.  It is no longer taking me 2-3 days to do my hair anymore so if nothing else comes out positive I at least am getting quicker in doing these twists.


----------



## hothair (Nov 10, 2007)

Took out my full head weave yesterday my hair goes into a puff easily  it was only in there for 3 weeks but have a colouring schedule, cause I'm thinking of texlaxing in Dec so needed time in between processes...will be re-weaving today or tomorrow


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 11, 2007)

I just wanted to share my first set of extensions that I did all by myself ! I'm so proud of myself even though my parts are hideous. 

I plan to keep these in until January and then re-do them because I know I can make much cuter/neater/more sophisticated parts !

More photos and the process I used are in my album...


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Nov 14, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> I just wanted to share my first set of extensions that I did all by myself ! I'm so proud of myself even though my parts are hideous.
> 
> I plan to keep these in until January and then re-do them because I know I can make much cuter/neater/more sophisticated parts !
> 
> More photos and the process I used are in my album...



Good job!  What type of hair did you use?  I like the curl pattern.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 14, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> I just wanted to share my first set of extensions that I did all by myself ! I'm so proud of myself even though my parts are hideous.
> 
> I plan to keep these in until January and then re-do them because I know I can make much cuter/neater/more sophisticated parts !
> 
> More photos and the process I used are in my album...



Hey there I loved your style and wanted to check out your process but your all of your folders say they are empty.  Am I in the correct one that is showing in your siggy?


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 14, 2007)

basketballbabe03 said:


> Good job!  What type of hair did you use?  I like the curl pattern.



Thanks. I used Bijoux's Afro Kinky Bulk 14". The hair looked like my shrunken afro puffs, but once you wet it it stretches and stays that way.




mscocoface said:


> Hey there I loved your style and wanted to check out your process but your all of your folders say they are empty. Am I in the correct one that is showing in your siggy?



You have to be signed into your Fotki account to see my photos because my albums are only visible to Fotki members.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 14, 2007)

i'll be joining this challenge..i hope its not too late..im getting braids done on Saturday--that i plan on keepin in for at least 2 to 3 months 

im going to try this for at least 6 months...but since i cant braid..and its best not to put braids back in the hair so quickly(2 days after taking them out)...once i take mine out im going to wait at least 1 to 2 weeks before putting them back in..i'll most likely be rocking a wig during tht time period and doing cowashes/deep conditions to get my hair prepared for the next set of braids/kinky twist...


----------



## Misseyl (Nov 14, 2007)

Just checking in.  7 more months to go -- June 2008 is the deadline


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 14, 2007)

me too....3 more months to go...i just got my hair braided tuesday 11/6/07...will post pics later


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 15, 2007)

I took out the box braids and got a sew-in for this month. Next month I'll get my micros done. Hopefully I can keep those in and not get bored with them to quick.


----------



## jbwill36 (Nov 15, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> Thanks. *I used Bijoux's Afro Kinky Bulk 14". The hair looked like my shrunken afro puffs, but once you wet it it stretches and stays that way.*
> 
> You have to be signed into your Fotki account to see my photos because my albums are only visible to Fotki members.



I likey! Where did you purchase it? Can you buy it at any BSS?


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am still going on strong!  I am in a sew-in and will continue to be.  I am enjoying watching how my texture is coming along (I bc in August).  If I knew it would be like this I would have gone natural long time ago ( I really just could not remember how my hair was.) I will re-do my sew-in in December for Christmas (I am travelling to Philly to visit family). The sew-in for me is extremely low maintenance.  I have gotten great results over the years.  In the summer, I basically cw my hair every couple of days. In the cooler months, I cw as needed and spraying my roots with Sta Soft Fro and/or Infusium 23 Leave In and using Elasta QP Glaze on my edges and that is it! I am a very simple girl. my hair is growing along nicely.  Enjoy the journey, don't stress. It will come.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 16, 2007)

After watching the Braids By Breslin Kinky Twist DVD, practicing on my hair, and STILL not able to get it right, I'm going to just try the braids this weekend. I'm getting too close to delivery, and I wanted my hair to be in braids or twists for when I went into labor. 

I don't know if I was using the wrong brand or type of hair for the kinky twists or what...but it was not turning out right at ALL...any suggestions on hair brands/types for kinky twists?

Also, if I braid my hair, but don't want to braid allt he way down to the end, what is the best type of hair to use for that where it won't unravel?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## deola (Nov 16, 2007)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> After watching the Braids By Breslin Kinky Twist DVD, practicing on my hair, and STILL not able to get it right, I'm going to just try the braids this weekend. I'm getting too close to delivery, and I wanted my hair to be in braids or twists for when I went into labor.
> 
> I don't know if I was using the wrong brand or type of hair for the kinky twists or what...but it was not turning out right at ALL...any suggestions on hair brands/types for kinky twists?
> 
> ...


 


Hi,
I'd like to congratulate you on your soon coming twins! What a joy children are and to be doubly blessed in one 'sitting'-you go girl!
I usually use the Black n gold Kanekalon hair-i find it easy to braid with. I also dip it in hot water when I'm done braiding(I part the whole braids in sections of 2-3 and put in light or tight plaits depending on the look I want) and it stays without unravelling. I also find that anytime I wash my braids in the shower, the heat from the shower further keeps the braids in check.
HTH.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 16, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> me too....3 more months to go...i just got my hair braided tuesday 11/6/07...will post pics later


 

here ya go....links to braids....
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000351.html
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000352.html
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000346.html
http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000344.html


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 16, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> My self and OAHQ is doing a C&G challenge for a year, to meet our hair goals with out all the in between lengths. We are going to leave Twist/braids in our hair for a whole year without brakes. Who wants to join us. If you are not completely on board You can also do the min challenge for 6 months. The rules are below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







count me in for the year! I am doing this anyway. RARELY does my hair see the ligth of day and not be in twists


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 16, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> here ya go....links to braids....
> http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000351.html
> http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000352.html
> http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000346.html
> http://public.fotki.com/scarcity21-2/hard-cg-8107-to-2108/1000344.html


 
Can I ask what kind of hair you used for this look? I was looking at doing my own hair along the lines of this style...going after a straight look or a wet n wavy look. TIA 


Deola thank you for the congrats and the suggestions. I'm getting excited,b ut also nervous a little....Someone else mentioned Black n Gold to me, but I don't know if I've just never noticed it in the BSS, or what, but I've never heard of it. I'll be on the look out for this.


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm still going strong I guess you could say I have a sew in of some sort...don't worry its all braided. I am able to take it out every week wash and deep co. I need a touch up so I will probabley be getting another sew in after. After that I 'm going back in braids I can't wait! I'm tempted to sign up for the year long challenge.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I found the answer to one of my questions at the growafrohairlong.com 

I notice that Robin has a technique for unrefined ends, where you just dip the hair in boiled water without curling it or burning the ends (something I DIDN'T want to do) so I think I will try that method of finishing the braid, and NEXT time try the wet n wavy look.

Has anyone used this method of finishing the ends? Does the look stay pretty neat?


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 16, 2007)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> *Can I ask what kind of hair you used for this look? I was looking at doing my own hair along the lines of this style...going after a straight look or a wet n wavy look. TIA *
> 
> 
> Deola thank you for the congrats and the suggestions. I'm getting excited,b ut also nervous a little....Someone else mentioned Black n Gold to me, but I don't know if I've just never noticed it in the BSS, or what, but I've never heard of it. I'll be on the look out for this.


 
INOH, its called expressions...i got it done when i went home to Nigeria...it was less than $3 a pack and it was sooooooo long the braider had to cut it in 4 and it still came out to that length (ive never seen extension hair that long b4...lol)i  bought 2 packs back with me...if u really need it..u can send me money via paypal and ill have my mum bring it when she returns to the states (shes coming back 12/06/07)...im gonna have her buy me some more. it is synthetic hair though....but if not im sure there are a lot of straight look hair in the BSS u can get.
Ps   congrats on ur double blessings!


----------



## baby42 (Nov 16, 2007)

my temple on one side is shotits not because of my braiding it because last summer i let some one braid too tight and i didnt moisture as much as i should  and nothing is helping all there is is fuzzy i am getting ready to try some thing new some one is mixting up  for me.hopeful that it works cause i have spend $$$ on stuff and only got fuzz. i took a pic but i am hideing it until june o8 my hair is growing real nice but that left templethis was the reason i started to braid my own hair it was the first time i ever had  this to happend but it was the first time i ever had it braid going back pulling my sides. well any who EVERYBODY HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVEINGSEE YOU NEXT MONTH


----------



## deola (Nov 18, 2007)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Well, I found the answer to one of my questions at the growafrohairlong.com
> 
> I notice that Robin has a technique for unrefined ends, where you just dip the hair in boiled water without curling it or burning the ends (something I DIDN'T want to do) so I think I will try that method of finishing the braid, and NEXT time try the wet n wavy look.
> 
> Has anyone used this method of finishing the ends? Does the look stay pretty neat?




See my fotki (I used the Black and gold hair).
The ends pretty much stays neat.


----------



## anherica (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm still hanging in there. Now I have a set of single braids that I'm going to try to hold on to for two or three weeks, then I'm going to get another set but with the braids a little smaller next time.


----------



## Nonie (Nov 18, 2007)

anherica said:


> I'm still hanging in there. Now I have a set of single braids that I'm going to try to hold on to for two or three weeks, then I'm going to get another set but with the braids a little smaller next time.



I like!


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Nov 18, 2007)

iam still going. I have my straight weave in (everyone thinks it is my hairerplexed oh well.) lol. In december iam going to get my curly back so i can wash my hair more often (like actually get it wet)


----------



## Guapa1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still here! My braids are still in and I'm not taking them out for another month.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Nov 19, 2007)

I got my hair braided on Saturday.....i'l take pics later....

I have small braids done with human hair....im trying to keep it in for at least 3 months...so i'll be taking them out by the end of February if i can hold up that long...if not then the end of January and then go back and get my hair braided again....i committed for 2008 to keep with getting my hair braided and for growth....


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 19, 2007)

This is getting tough... I'm at the 2 month mark and it's time to get these babies redone but there's this evil little voice in the back of my head going _" just take them out, don't get them redone...you can try all those DC ideas you keep seeing on the forum..."_ 

UGH! Don't know if I'm gonna make it....


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 19, 2007)

If it is not too late I would like to join the 6 month challenge. I’ll make today, 11/19/07, my start date. I will do twists and individual braids with my own hair.


----------



## MariposaMorena08 (Nov 19, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I'm actually planning on doing this all for about 6 month starting in October. I'll be taking them down again in April for my birthday. I've previously done it for 2 years with great results -- good luck to everyone that joins!


 
Off Topic-
@Soliel185, your hair is gorgeous! I love full hair. Keep it growin'.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey shyness!! I am signed up fot the six month challenge already,but i want to go ahead and change it to the year long one. Can you update it for me? Thanks mama!


----------



## shynessqueen (Nov 20, 2007)

Ladies, I will be updating the list soon. It's so many of us. There's no more signing up for the year challenge. To much time has passed. You can still sign up to do 9 months or shorter. You have up to Jan to switch from the 6 months to the year challenge. You have up to Jan to sign up for the 6 months challenge.

HHG


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 20, 2007)

MariposaMorena08 said:


> Off Topic-
> @Soliel185, your hair is gorgeous! I love full hair. Keep it growin'.


 

Thank You!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 20, 2007)

Right now I am rocking cornrows with just my hair. I really want to put some twists in it but I am lazy.  Q


----------



## tocktick (Nov 24, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> my braids are a HAM. I'm not redoing them until December.



same here. i was planning to re-do them on the 16th but i haven't been able to go home; i'm still at university. i'm also going to be working here over christmas, so the earliest i can really get fresh braids put in again is mid-december when i go home for a couple of days. i cannot wait!! however, i don't even miss my hair under these braids; i could probably braid up for a good 1 1/2 years. it's a weird stage in terms of length and right now, i'm not happy with it. i loved it when it was short but as it's a little longer than a twa yet too short to get good looking twists and my twistouts aren't cute anymore. i will probably feel better about it when it's longer. my hairline is growing back very well though. it has thickened up a lot.


----------



## MJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm still in. I took my cornrows with extensions out after 6 weeks (originally, I'd wanted to keep them in for 11 weeks). I am currently wearing my hair plaited in medium sized plaits with the ends secured with tiny black rubber bands. I'm loving my plaits and I'm planning to keep them in for 5 weeks. I'm still in the wig challenge and I've started deep conditioning my hair twice weekly. I'm happy with my progress .


----------



## gelati (Nov 24, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> Ladies, I will be updating the list soon. It's so many of us. There's no more signing up for the year challenge. To much time has passed. You can still sign up to do 9 months or shorter. *You have up to Jan to switch from the 6 months to the year challenge.* You have up to Jan to sign up for the 6 months challenge.
> 
> HHG


 
Hi Shyness, can you sign me up for the year challenge now?  I'm loving my plaits and I want to keep my hair plaited up like I use too.   Godwilling, I want to give my husband a nice gift for his birthday next November. Some healthy, thick, long hair!!!!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't hang !! I missed my hair too much. I'm just going to grow it out the good ole fashioned way! 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 25, 2007)

Well i am out. I took down my sew-in last night and I just don't feel well enough to sit down for microbraids. After the baby I should feel better though. 2 more months to go!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am still in.  I will probably take my sew in out in couple of weeks.  (Laughing) can't remember when I put it in.  Let's see...I BC in August. The first sewin since I BC lasted about 2 month or a little over.  This one I just can't remember.  But the new growth is nice.this is my peak time.  Everyone else get their's in the summer, mine is between October and Dec. and then again maybe in the spring. But still hanging. I still need to get some Infusium 23 I keep forgetting.


----------



## Zuhus (Nov 25, 2007)

I am still in. I undid my first set of braids on friday (after 2 months).  I thought I was going to keep them for 3 months, but the growth was unreal. It's even harder managing it without the braids. I'm getting some cornrows done 'moro and hopefully they'll last a month (for some strange reason, I think I'm using more product on the hair with the micros, hence my stash gets depleted earlier than planned erplexed) I'll then braid after that for 2 more months and see what happens after that. My hairline has grown is growing out so well at the moment, I just cant wait to see what will happen at the end of the 6 months!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish I could join this challenge! I just can't hang for 6 months!


----------



## shynessqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

How's it's going ladies. I started redoing my braids. I was thinking about doing 6 months but I'm still in it for the year. I just have that I want to take these braids out ache. I will be over it in Feb. I just have to fotki hunting to keep me from taken out my braids.


----------



## gelati (Dec 7, 2007)

shynessqueen said:


> How's it's going ladies. I started redoing my braids. I was thinking about doing 6 months but I'm still in it for the year. *I just have that I want to take these braids out ache.* I will be over it in Feb. I just have to fotki hunting to keep me from taken out my braids.


 
I talked to fast last week, when I said I wanted to keep my hair plaited up for a year.  I really miss my hair and I was telling my husband today that I  have a good bit of new growth and I should take them out.  He told me to keep them in and do my edges over.  He said he's glad my hair is plaited up because now I can't mess with my hair.  So Shyness, I think I'm going to take little baby steps and do my 6 months first.  If I can hang then I would go for a year.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm still hanging. Don't miss my hair at all. Still touching up one braid at a time but keep being tempted to bring out the ruler and see how many inches I've acquired. Haven't given in to the temptation yet though. Still loving the ease of whipping my "hair" into a style in no time. Don't even think I will want to take my braids out after a year.


----------



## tocktick (Dec 8, 2007)

nonie, i co-sign with you! i'm not missing my hair either and i like that this is so low-maintenance. the only thing that's killing me is that my braids look like a HOT MESS . i'm stuck at university for a while because although the semester is over, i cant go home as i have a job here right now. i don't miss my hair at all, i just miss fresh braids  

i also think i can continue this for more than a year. in fact, i've already planned it so that i'm braided up for a good 1 year 5 months. it wont be loose until feb 09 (2nd year being natural). and even then i'll leave it loose for about one month and then braid up again in march for one month then i'll leave it out until university is over with in june 09.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Tocktick,

I'm assuming what's looking a mess is mainly the roots? Well, you picked a good time to have this problem. Since it's getting cold, start sporting cute hats that hide the mess. You can do braid outs, and wear cute berets straight or tipped to the side, woolly caps, busboy caps, or floppy berets. Even a bandana would work really well with big hoops:


----------



## MJ (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm still in. I've been wearing my hair in medium size plaits for two weeks now. I plan to keep them in for three more weeks.


----------



## NannDee (Dec 9, 2007)

I am still hanging!  I took out my micros..my hair was taking over after 1 1/2 months.  I switched to twists with my own hair!  I keep them in until they unravel and then I shampoo and twist again.  I let my hair stay out for about 4 days; waiting for my braid appt that never happened.  I will continue to wear the twists until I can get them back in.  I have about 2 inches of NG..I love Boundless Tresses!  That stuff is da' BOMB!.  Even when I lost some braids along the edges..I just added BT and VOILE...hair!  my hair is straighter too.  My hair is strong..I LOVE MY HAIR!  here is a before and after of my hair in afros and twists..I no longer have a TWA....

TWA and First Twists 9/07









New Growth and New Twists 12/07










I am staying strong and holding on...APL here I come!


----------



## NannDee (Dec 9, 2007)

I am having trouble with my pics..so if you want to see the before and after...Please go to my FOTKI.  They are pics 27, 28 in Big Chop and pics 10 and 18 in No More TWA.  (~.~)



NannDee said:


> I am still hanging!  I took out my micros..my hair was taking over after 1 1/2 months.  I switched to twists with my own hair!  I keep them in until they unravel and then I shampoo and twist again.  I let my hair stay out for about 4 days; waiting for my braid appt that never happened.  I will continue to wear the twists until I can get them back in.  I have about 2 inches of NG..I love Boundless Tresses!  That stuff is da' BOMB!.  Even when I lost some braids along the edges..I just added BT and VOILE...hair!  my hair is straighter too.  My hair is strong..I LOVE MY HAIR!  here is a before and after of my hair in afros and twists..I no longer have a TWA....
> 
> TWA and First Twists 9/07
> 
> ...


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 9, 2007)

I want to take my hair out soooo bad! I'm going to take it down for Superbowl weekend and then make an appt to get it redone the second week of Feb before I get tempted to keep it down. After that I'll only have two months to go!


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 10, 2007)

Update:  Haven't had a relaxer since February 2007 and have been wearing braids since April.  I'm going to redo my braids this weekend and take the opportunity to check out how my hair is coming along.  I intend keep wearing braids until June of 2008 so I have about 6 months and 21 days left.  I've been struggling because I miss my hair but I'm thinking that it's the winter and whos actually paying attention to hair during the cold months.


----------



## shynessqueen (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to drop out of my own challenge. I will be making a thread that explain why.


----------



## tocktick (Dec 21, 2007)

i'm dropping out  it's not that this challenge is very hard for me (i honestly could have gone for a good 1 1/2 yrs were it not for the reasons below) but i feel like i need to work out issues i never even knew i had to confront regarding my hair before i braided up. i took my braids out last night and was impressed with the growth. 

however, the issues i had to confront were as folllows: feeling prettier with extensions that with my natural hair, thinking i look androgynous at best with natural hair, wanting to relax despite relaxers having damaged my hair very badly in the past and just yesterday running into one of my peers and feeling embarrassed that he'd "caught" me without the braids. it was like being natural is some secret, "shameful" identity that i was trying to conceal. i just kept thinking that i couldn't wait until i got my next set put in erplexed. my feeling when i ran into him really surprised and hurt me. 

but then i realised today that being natural is who i am. sometimes the stares i get because of it makes me feel awkward but i wouldn't feel this way had i learned to accept myself more. i think the only way i can do this is just to go back to university next year without the straight, long extensions and show everybody what my real hair looks like. the last time they saw it was from feb-march. that "friend" has seen my natural hair but between feb/march and now, we've had a 5 1/2 month summer break and i came back with that hair. my class is predominately white and when i first bc'd i had people thinking that i'd "cut my hair" when in actuality they'd only ever seen me with braid extensions.  

so i guess my reasons are more...i don't know... psychological? emotional? it's not like i don't plan to ever braid-up again though. c & g pretty much confirmed to me that my hair retains more length when it's in braids. i'm just going to have my hair loose until around early feb or late jan and then i'm going to braid it up again. but right now i just need to get reacquainted with my hair and become comfortable with it and myself again. 

i still think this is a great challenge and it's taught me more than i ever though it would. thank you to shyness queen for starting it. good luck to everyone still remaining on the challenge


----------



## baby42 (Dec 21, 2007)

still hanging in herei will be glad when june get here i want to wear my hair out. still washing and deep con and moisturizering and sealing all in braids once a week, my hair is getting fuller only heat when i deep con my temple is still not acting right i am trying like hell on one side and nothing seem to work and i am trying EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN erplexed ALL I HAVE IS FUZZ CANT EVEN BRAID IT but its growing every where eleswell every body have a happy holiday and stay bless in the new year


----------



## AprilStar (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay Im In, after reading all the threads, I'm on the C & G b and wagon now. 

Anyways, I have had micros for the last months any how.  so I can stick it thru for a year (I have worn braid for 3 years before, and had tons of growth until I took them out and relaxed my hair, wanting to look like my friend.) 

Back to square one for me for a bout 2 years now, just could not get that shoulder lenght again, so the only way to achive it is braids for me.

I have had this set of braid in since last week of October 07.  I will be getting my braid re-done again in January 08, I usally keep then in for about 2 1/2 months, then take them out before my hair gets weird.  I will deep con 1 x a week.  SPray my braids with Sta Soft Fro, and take extra care of my edges as braids makes my hair line hair weak and fragile, if I keep them in too long.  wish me luck!


----------



## anherica (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm still hanging in there. I'm back in twists. I recently rediscovered the joys of S-Curl, I don't know why I ever stopped using it. My hair is definitely reaping the benefits of constant protective styling. 

Hang in there ladies! HHG


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 22, 2007)

I did a bad thing!  I had an appt to get the top of my hair re-braided on Sat so I started undoing them...and then I undid ALL of them! AND cancelled my appt. It's been 3 months and I was just bored. My SO was so happy - he didn't want to let on how much he prefered my hair out -- even in a constant Bun, vs the braids. 


However -- my hair is HUGE. I have about 4" of NG unstretched and it's taken over. I'll probably put braids back in eventually, but for right now I'm enjoying the break....I still haven't decided whether to transition or not -- but seeing my hair now I know I can't put that off forever. erplexed


----------



## deola (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi ladies!
Still hanging in there but like everyone has been saying, it's really a struggle cos of the new growth. Right now I couldn't care less about the way my braids look!
 I had my braids redone in the middle of Nov and now the roots look like a bushy bush! I just can't redo them individually cos I accidentally closed a car door on my right index finger and it's in a band-aid, we're preparing to travel for christmas and did I already mention that I couldn't careless how they look?
I intend to keep scarfing the braids till I can take it no more and then I'll redo them individually.
Sorry to hear that some of the fine ladies dropped out-whatever the reasons, do what's best for you!
For the rest of the troopers, remain strong with/without the bushy bush!

Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also still hanging on. I don't miss having my hair out coz I'm too lazy to deal with styling daily. I do enjoy "playing" with it while watching TV: by playing I mean satisfying my HIH disease by touching up as many loose braids as he time allows. So they're still looking fairly neat, if not all of them. 

I did make a slight change though. I took the extensions out in front and twisted the hair sans extensions so now I have bangs.  The rest of my hair is still in extensions.


----------



## nappity (Dec 22, 2007)

Im in - this will be easier for me. Can I start in January. I have to take out my hair for a reveal in April (AAA and MN challenges) but apart from that I hereby affirm that I will keep my hair in cornrows twists and braids for 6 months.


----------



## Zuhus (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm still hanging in there. Many are the times I am tepmted to drop, but hell naw!! I'M NOT GIVING IN. I really miss my hair, but I am just trying to think of what my patience will reap in the long run  That's what's keeping me going as of now. But the new growth  meeeeeen! Just two more months. I'll have to braid or do something that I know will last me those two remaining months. else the 'devil'  might tempt me otherwise.


----------



## deeshortesthair (Dec 22, 2007)

I am on it ...last year my hair grew aprox 6 inches on a six month braid ..no wet hair in the winter kick ... i have since ruined it with a texturizer ...going  to get my 21/2 inch hair braided in the am...afro kinky bulk 33


----------



## Mystic (Dec 23, 2007)

Still going strong.  Will redo braid in a month.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm still in.  It's been a month.  I'm wearing my own hair in twists right now. I signed up for the 6 month challenge but I have decided to stay in the challenge for a year.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 23, 2007)

im still in although i will be doing it with my own hair no extensions for the next 3 weeks to see if i can learn how to retain moisture in my hair without extensions...if not im back to adding extensions after 3weeks.


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm still going strong. Today I had my hair cornrowed without extension (the first time ever!) and I'm plan on keeping them in for 10 weeks. Wish me luck .


----------



## homegirljiggy (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm IN!!! I did my own BRAIDS on Friday 
Dec 28!!! I'm going natural and am going to use braids to help me cope... so I'm up for the year challenge!!!


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 31, 2007)

Still in.. 5 months left  I'm going to order some Phyto Index II because I might need two containers after my 16 month stretch.  June 2008 is my deadline.
.


----------



## Minnie (Jan 1, 2008)

I am still hangin in,  this has been the longest 4 mos.  I still have 8 to go.


----------



## deola (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everybody!
How are you ladies doing?
I have to say this challenge is sum'n! Anyways I just redid my braids after almost going out of mind cos of all that NG. It took me a shorter time this time around to put them in( I guess I'm becoming quite the pro if I say so myself!). Take a peek in my fotki.
Remain resolved and we will see this through!
HHG


----------



## pringe (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies! I'm doing well. I'm so surprised at my hair and its flourishing ! I took out my previous braids (which i kept in for 4 months!) and i just put in another set of braids last week  so i'm doing well.


How bout u?


----------



## anherica (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm still going strong. I just did a set of box braids. It's the first time I've done them myself. I'm going to try to keep them in for at least three weeks.


----------



## NannDee (Jan 8, 2008)

anherica said:


> I'm still going strong. I just did a set of box braids. It's the first time I've done them myself. I'm going to try to keep them in for at least three weeks.



You go girl!  I am still  in there too.  I am twisting and shouting as I go along!


----------



## Ebony (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm jumping in late because i'm not on the forums often, but I have been wearing my sewn-in since November '07. The year challenge is on for me which I was doing regardless. 
For the ladies that have BSL/APL wearing braid extensions, can you share pics or links to braid pics that won't harm your length? I am presently looking for a job & after finding one I want braids. The only ones I've seen that I may like are a fuller version of stacy dash's inthe movie "clueless". They would need to be braided all the way to the ends just like hers were & I don't feel hers were really micros which i don't want either, i just don't have a clue as to what type of hair was being used on her but it looked natural to me which is what i'm seeking.


----------



## justsimply (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm at the beginning stages of my transition from relax to natural. I know I'm all late but would like to do a 6-month challenge. I'm getting individuals tomorrow. So I will go until mid-June taking no more than a 2 day break if I take all the braids out.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been going back and forth about joining this challenge.  Why not?  I'm going to wear braid or twist the whole year anyway.  My current style is cornrows.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies
  I'm a Newbie and I would love to get in on this Challenge if it's not to late. I'm about an inch away from armpit and would love to hit bra strap by the end of the year. My biggest problem...keeping my hands out of my hair, so braids is the only way to go for me, I had braids put in 2wks ago using my own hair, you might as well call me braidsicles, cuz I'm braiding for the rest of the year...Cya at the finish line,


----------



## jtsupanova (Jan 19, 2008)

Ebony said:


> I'm jumping in late because i'm not on the forums often, but I have been wearing my sewn-in since November '07. The year challenge is on for me which I was doing regardless.
> For the ladies that have BSL/APL wearing braid extensions, can you share pics or links to braid pics that won't harm your length? I am presently looking for a job & after finding one I want braids. The only ones I've seen that I may like are a fuller version of stacy dash's inthe movie "clueless". They would need to be braided all the way to the ends just like hers were & I don't feel hers were really micros which i don't want either, i just don't have a clue as to what type of hair was being used on her but it looked natural to me which is what i'm seeking.


Hi ebony, my braids are just like the ones you are describing I used kanekolon (sp?) hair.


----------



## homegirljiggy (Jan 22, 2008)

SO I'm still in the challenge I've been through 3 sets of braids in the last month.... i'm getting better, the problem was that i had 100% synthetic hair and not kanekalon, so they looked cheap and plastic. now i have in my kanekelon and they look great. I will post pic soon. i really really like not having to deal with my hair. I sometimes forget to mositurize with my braid spray/infusium/water mixture. keep up the good work ladies


----------



## SandySea (Jan 22, 2008)

I know I'm late, but I'm in!!  Sadly, my hair is slowly thinning thanks to my hairdresser (former) who switched from no-lye to lye on my fine strands--without my knowlege.  Anywho, I'm getting depressed sweeping my hair off the floor every day--all my hard work!  So I'm going to braid it up, at least for 6 months while I recover from this.  I can't believe I'm back in this rut because of someone else's actions, but that's another thread .  I'm excited about joining the challenge, maybe I'll even transition!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Jan 23, 2008)

Late as well.  But I am in for the next 6 months.  Staying in twists.  I had some twist extensions earlier this month, but took them out as they just weren't for me. 

Now, I have my own hair twisted and back in a bun.  Double protective style I guess.

The plan is twist, keep in for two weeks, remove, wash, deep condition and retwist.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Jan 24, 2008)

I restarted in late October. I am going for 6 months to a year. I will easily do 6 months.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so in! Hopefully I'll be able to get my twists put in next week! I'm transitioning.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 27, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the thread sorry, just wanted to tell MekyakaKinkerbelle I love your siggy and your afro, girl thats whats up.


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Jan 31, 2008)

I want to join please! I will put my braids in on sunday and update my fotki I want to try it for 1 year I wants bra strap by august God's willing.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 31, 2008)

Misseyl said:


> Still in.. 5 months left I'm going to order some Phyto Index II because I might need two containers after my 16 month stretch. June 2008 is my deadline.
> .


 
Still in -- 4 months left..


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm in just give me a week so I can be a couple of weeks post relaxer, I can only hang for the min though


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 3, 2008)

scarcity21;2858729[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> *]im in the 6 month challenge to possibly go for a yr...started 8/1/07...will end 2/1/08*


[/COLOR] 

*Well it is 2/3/08...And im having so much fun with this challenge that I decided to go the full year so Im ending 8/1/08!!!*
Scratch that^^^^^...im trying to learn what products work for my hair since ive been in braids off and off since 2005 and i really do NOT know how to take care of my OWN NATURAL hair...if i change my mind and decide to do this again for 6 months, ill let y'all know!!!


----------



## mz. new~new (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm late but i'm in... i'll be wearing weaves & braid extensions for a whole year. (probably longer!) i got my first weave of the year on Jan. 25th. i plan to take it down in a couple weeks, dc, & get it redone the next day. so it's. weaves until may, braids until september, and then weaves unti the new year... i think, lol.


----------



## hothair (Feb 5, 2008)

Ooops when did this end? the 6 month I mean- anyways at this point I've been consistent but had to have my hair out once in Dec (in wedding) weaved it back in 2 days though- but now intend to be in braids or cornrows till summer (June-ish) I made shoulder length but want to be full APL this year so that's what I'm aiming for...


----------



## baby42 (Feb 5, 2008)

ITS FEB HOW IS EVERY BODY DOING? I DOING GREATCANT WAIT TO PREMAND SEE ALL MY NEWGROWTH THAT ONE TEMPLE IS STILL ACTING UPITSGROWINGING SOOOOOOOO SLOW IAM TRYING EVERY THINGSEE NEXT MONTH HAPPY GRO


----------



## bella gee (Feb 12, 2008)

I know I'm late but I'M IN FOR THE MINI-CHALLENGE.

I will wear sew-ins for the next 6 months (I started Saturday) with only 2 day breaks.

Since I keep mine for 2 months. That means 3 sew-ins total. Hopefully that will get me to MBL!

Let's get it!


----------



## amwcah (Feb 12, 2008)

I took out my cornrows on Friday night. Saturday morning I did a ApHogee protein treatment and relaxed on Sunday. No burns! T-laxed! Rebraided with 8 large cornrows into a bun. I also incorporated Mook's nape growing technique.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=197345 I hate to have cornrows braided all the way to my nape.  I usually get breakage and bumps from that.


----------



## anherica (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I incorporated BT into my regimen with my last set of box braids, which I did manage to keep in for three weeks. But, I was pushing it, they were looking ROUGH. Let's just say the BT worked for me. 

Now I'm back to twists. Hope to hang on to these for two weeks, then back to box braids and BT again for three weeks again. I'm glad everyone else is doing good too! I think I have about 6 more months to go, but I'm loving it!! I did sneak a length check in, and my hair is officially longer than I ever remember it being, especially the nape. I'm so happy with my progress thus far!!


----------



## meka (Feb 13, 2008)

message deleted


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm back on the challenge since three weeks ago, I'm wearing a weave however i'll be switching to cornrows under wig until Nov. I want to reach waistlength no later than this year. I'm using my growth aids Abundance scalp oil and Ayurveda growth tonic, my hair has grown out soo fast already, I also recently started a serious vitamin regimen.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm checking in for February. I put my hair in twists on Feb. 2. I plan on keeping them in until March 1. I'll redo my twists then.


----------



## pringe (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey ladies, how r u? Actually , i only signed up for the 6 month challenge back in August so my time is up but its been so great to not have to worry about my hair that i'm still in the challenge until i'm ready to take these braids out! I must say, my hair is thriving very well and is really growing. The front is past my lip, the sides are past my chin and the back is past shoulder length! I'm happy and excited to continue on visualizing what I want and to continue with the happy growing!  Hope everyone else hair is on the grow!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 18, 2008)

deleted**************


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm really close to SL!!!!!!

I want to take these braids down and relax so badly
It doesn't help that i have a tub of Mizani Butter Blend at home
i just relaxed about 6 weeks ago though,so this is a no-no.Its just that i had to put my braids back up so soon after i relaxed,and so i have been literally watching my hair grow from there. I despise straight roots in braids and i am glady they are growing out.

I'm really trying to stick it out...

I love playing in my ng however,so this helps.

What has also been_ REALLY_ helping is taking down a couple of rows for a few days.I'm not worried about anyone seeing because i can hide it pretty well,especially if it's in the back. I get to play in my hair and see what it feels like when i dc,and co-wash and use a leave in to tell how my hair is responding.

Anyone else battling temptation right now?


----------



## deola (Feb 19, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm really close to SL!!!!!!
> 
> I want to take these braids down and relax so badly
> It doesn't help that i have a tub of Mizani Butter Blend at home
> ...


 


I am!!!
 I just did the BC and I'm enjoying my TWA so much so that I almost feel like not contnuing the challenge! But I am focused or at least try to be
So I'll be putting braids on my hair on Friday by God's grace.....It doesn't help that my DH loves the TWA and would like to see me with it all the time! Temptations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, I'm not tempted.  The weather is not great right now so if I had to take care of my hair, it would be too much of a bother right now.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sill going strong. I get my sew-in redone and I am now trying to be more consistent with what I do with my hair.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 3, 2008)

I am no my eleventh month. I am debating whether to keep going to 1.5 and maybe 2 years or take them out and enjoy my hair for a day or so when the year's up. My hair has made some strides from the unplanned BC of Feb 2007 so I might wear my hair out one day the week of Good Friday coz I will have the long weekend to re-braid it. (Yes, I don't plan on being out of braids longer than a couple of days. Even then, I'll probably just rock my boring ol' cornrows in front, puff in the back do.)


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Mar 3, 2008)

I know I did not officially join this thread to be a part of the challenge but I've been C & Ging since September but I'll say November because those braids were done so tight and wrong that I just gave up and didn't take care of my hair right while in them.

So to date, I am 2 months in braids and 2 months out of braids for the next 2 years.  I'm in the middle of putting braids in myself (yes, sitting at work with a bun on top of my braids in the back ).  I DC and protective style it the 2 months out of braids in which my hair will be in cornrows under wigs.  I'm ready to grow, Grow, GROW!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 3, 2008)

I"m in (for real this time ) for 6 months and will be wearing wigs with cornrows underneath.


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't had a relaxer since Feb of 07 and now 1 year later, I'm contemplating doing a touchup whenever the mood hits me.  I was going to wait until April, but I don't know why I need to punish myself.  My hair is relatively healthy and it's not like it was/is breaking.  I'll either wait a few more weeks when the weather gets better or do it whenever I have some free time on the weekend.  What I intend to do is remove braids, wash, condition and apply Emergencee, air dry then flatiron.  The following week or so I'll apply my Phyto Index II and see what happens from there.  I don't know what to expect because I haven't worn braids for this long before, hopefully, it looks better than when I first got the braids put in.


----------



## deola (Mar 3, 2008)

Still going on strong!
Yes I had to hide my TWA or I would have caressed it to death!


----------



## baby42 (Mar 3, 2008)

yep still here and going great but the one temple is slow growbut my  hair is growing i still deep con every week and use claudie hair revitalizer this stuff worksloveing the growth


----------



## baby42 (Mar 3, 2008)

baby42 said:


> yep still here and going great but the one temple is slow growbut my hair is growing i still deep con every week and use claudie hair revitalizer this stuff worksloveing the growth


see you next month


----------



## bella gee (Mar 11, 2008)

checking in on the mini-challenge...i just started so im good...

im taking my sew in out the first week in April...a two day break...and the getting another one in...i want to play with my hair and straighten it to check growth BUT  im not going to!  i will RESIST THE URGE...August will be my reveal.

good luck ladies


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Mar 11, 2008)

Checking in! I'm still on the year challenge.  I'm currently wearing yarn braids.  I made sure to use 100% acrylic yarn so hopefully it will not dry my hair out.


----------



## GrowmeNOW (Mar 12, 2008)

i guess i am going for a year anyway.lol. so switch me from the 6mon to year....i am going in.lol


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm in! I really want to give my hair rest from chemicals. I took my braids out yesterday and got it done today. I'm hoping that if I keep my hair braided and keep using my MN mix, I should have good growth within a year.


----------



## deola (Mar 13, 2008)

Tenny your braids are so pretty!
Now I'm itching to take these out and do something like yours!


----------



## pringe (Mar 16, 2008)

ok ladies just an update, i started the 6 month challenge on August 22nd so my 6 months r offically over but i still have my hair in braids because its been nice to not do ANYTHING. I'm going to take them out on my vacation in april and still do protective styles and stuff lilke that but my hair has really flourished . as soon as i remove them i'll post pics for ya! hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there!!


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, after waiting 1 yr. I upped and gave myself a touchup.. It's been 5 days now.. I'll post pictures soon.  And please tell me not to do that again because I had to get help relaxing it.  I had about 5 inches of new growth, it was no joke.  I then waited 3 days before relaxing because initially I wanted to relax right after removing the braids but I couldn’t differentiate between the relaxed part and the new growth because everything was the same texture.. Anyway, I washed, conditioned and flatiron so that I could see where the new growth ends and the relaxed hair begins.  It was a chore.. 

Another thing, with all that new growth, wearing it out in public was rough.  I looked like an unmade made for the 3 days.  I'm glad that I decided to do the touchup in March because if I had waited until April, there's no way I would walk around rough like that, in public, for 3 days w/out a hat.  Damn, glad I jumped ahead.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2008)

Please add me in for the 6 month challenge. I am currently in braids. I have been wearing my natural hair braided under wigs from January 2008 (no breaks) and I will add pics of my braids in my fotki tonight.


----------



## cecilie (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello all the challengers I'm almost at the end of my challenge , I want to encourage you to continue I'll stop in the middle of april I don't know if I will relax I will try the carmel treatment because my NG are not easy to manage I'm 34 weeks post I don't want to have breakage ....
I'll update my Fotki when I'll take my cornrows out in april ....
Cecilie .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2008)

cecilie said:


> Hello all the challengers I'm almost at the end of my challenge , I want to encourage you to continue I'll stop in the middle of april I don't know if I will relax I will try the carmel treatment because my NG are not easy to manage I'm 34 weeks post I don't want to have breakage ....
> I'll update my Fotki when I'll take my cornrows out in april ....
> Cecilie .


 
Cecilie, in addition to your a=caramel treatments, perhaps you could try using some protein treatment and deep condition often until and if you decide to relax.  Good luck honey. 

By the way everyone, I have pics of my braids in my fotki now - link in my siggy and no password needed.


----------



## shynessqueen (Mar 26, 2008)

I miss being apart this challenge. Now I'm off to cry about it.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 26, 2008)

((((Shynessqueen)))) We miss you too. We'll be here whenever you are ready to rejoin.

Cecile, how long were you in this for?

I think my year challenge ends in April but I'm enjoying myself so much that I will just pretend I don't remember.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 27, 2008)

shynessqueen said:


> I miss being apart this challenge. Now I'm off to cry about it.


Shynessqueen I didn't realize that you were MIA and I noticed that I haven't been added in the challenge on the first page, can you please add me in? Thanks, Aggie

ETA: Unless of course, someone else has been assigned to take over the challenge, please let me know. My official start day would be January 2nd, 2008.


----------



## cecilie (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm done . Six months of a hard and glory challenge , now I have to say bye  ..
It wasn't easy but I' m very happy of the result.
I updated my Fotki ...
Good luck to  the others challengers .
Cecilie .


----------



## baddison (May 3, 2008)

I am joining this challenge for 6 months using cornbraids and kanekalon extensions.  I am currently barely shoulder length.  I am hoping for APL at the end of 6 months. Wish me luck!!


----------



## baby42 (May 8, 2008)

ITS MAY I TOOK DOWN MY BRAIDS BUT WONT POST PIC UNTIL JUNE WITH EVERY BODY IT BEEN  A LITTLE MORE THEN A YEAR FOR ME IN THIS CHALLENGE SO THAT WHY I AM 3 WEEK EARLYIT REALLY HAS GROWN CANT WAIT TO GET IT RELAX I DIDNT LOSE ALOT OF HAIR JUST THE HAIR THAT WAS GOING TO COME OUT IT DIDNT TANGLE UP I CON WASH FIRST AND THAT HELP A LOT THEN I DID OTHER STUFF TO GET IT READY TO FORB NEXT WEEK HOPE EVRYBODY HAIR IS DOING GREAT I STILL HAVE THIS TEMPLE THING GOING ONBUT ITS GROWING BACK NOW REAL SLOW CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERY BODY PIC NEXT MONTH


----------



## baby42 (May 8, 2008)

baby42 said:


> ITS MAY I TOOK DOWN MY BRAIDS BUT WONT POST PIC UNTIL JUNE WITH EVERY BODY IT BEEN A LITTLE MORE THEN A YEAR FOR ME IN THIS CHALLENGE SO THAT WHY I AM 3 WEEK EARLYIT REALLY HAS GROWN CANT WAIT TO GET IT RELAX I DIDNT LOSE ALOT OF HAIR JUST THE HAIR THAT WAS GOING TO COME OUT IT DIDNT TANGLE UP I CON WASH FIRST AND THAT HELP A LOT THEN I DID OTHER STUFF TO GET IT READY TO FORB NEXT WEEK HOPE EVRYBODY HAIR IS DOING GREAT I STILL HAVE THIS TEMPLE THING GOING ONBUT ITS GROWING BACK NOW REAL SLOW CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERY BODY PIC NEXT MONTH


I GOING BACK IN BRAIDS IN OCT UNTIL NEXT MAY. IT WAS FUN THIS IS GOING TO BE MY WINTER HAIR DOO FROM NOW ON MY HAIR DONT LIKE WINTER MONTHS AND THE BRAIDS WORKED JUST GREAT


----------



## baddison (May 9, 2008)

baby42 said:


> I GOING BACK IN BRAIDS IN OCT UNTIL NEXT MAY. IT WAS FUN THIS IS GOING TO BE MY WINTER HAIR DOO FROM NOW ON MY HAIR DONT LIKE WINTER MONTHS AND THE BRAIDS WORKED JUST GREAT


 
Congrats for sticking thru the challenge.  I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2008)

I'm removing my 8 week extension braids right now and will be putting them back in another 2 weeks until the end of June.


----------



## baby42 (May 9, 2008)

baddison said:


> Congrats for sticking thru the challenge. I can't wait to see your progress.


 thank you will post next  thurday


----------



## baby42 (May 9, 2008)

Tenny said:


> CONGRATS BABY42!!
> 
> Please post pics when you get a chance


 thanks so much will post next week


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 9, 2008)

Can I half join? Meaning since my hair is in braids I started in March...or just start now and do the six months?


This seems like a good idea since I was gonna keep my hair braided til september...but I can TRY for November


----------



## iasade (May 9, 2008)

Count me in the challenge for at least 6 months.  I am getting microbraids now and will probably have them in until the end of June, take down and then back in again for the remainder of the Summer. I will probably alternate between my own hair and human hair.


----------



## LongiLox (May 9, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> Ummm... I know Im late, but I would like to join this challenge. I just got these cute kinky twist put a couple of days ago and I would like to continue with braids since now I know how to prevent the matting (in another thread). So count me in for 6 months. *starting length is chin and I would like to be shoulder by feb.


 
Can you please share this thread where you learned to prevent matting? That's one of the things that has stopped me from getting braids as a method of hair growth. That and breakage in the edges and nape area. If anyone has methods to prevent matting and breakage from braids, please share. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 11, 2008)

NVM...I'm in for real....I'm taking out my braids at the end of this month and putting in new ones...

what is the matting method...cuz I'm not going to get another relaxer....this helps since I wanted to cut from four times a year to two


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2008)

Okay, my braids are finally out, for 2 weeks only though. I took them down on Friday night and did not comb my hair at all until today. I was afraid I was gonna lose some hair, but I didn't. First let me just say that the C & G technique works and works well. I had virtually no tangles or matting and Robin's right, you should not keep extension braids in longer than 8 weeks. I know that if I had tried to go any longer, my hair would have been a big mess so I'm glad I followed her recommendation of no more than 8 weeks. I took them down 2 days short of 8 weeks. 

The trick I used to avoid tangles was to clear out each plait as I took them down instead of undoing the whole head and get frustrated trying to clear up my 5 months of new growths. Today, I clarified my hair with Elucence clarifying poo, then I used some porosity control poo and the thickness just seemed to melt a little. I used porosity conditioner as well mixed with some FPSP and I was able to comb my 5 months of new growth with absolute ease and guess what? I only had about 10 strands in the comb. Now I know I can do this challenge for a much longer time. I will continue until the end of the year for sure.


----------



## Lia200805 (May 19, 2008)

_Hi all. I think I'm gonna try and join this one!_

_It sounds hard because I'll have a few commitments which may take me over the two day limit (I intend to do six months). Truth be known, I think I've been doing C'n'G subconsciously for a month or so. I had kinky twists in for three weeks and took them out four days ago. Prior to this I had two sets of canerows for two weeks._

_Tomorrow is my birthday so I'm gonna have my hair out for that. I'm on leave from work for the next seven days so I will have my braids/canerows/twists back in for that time. From then onwards I'll try to stick to the two day limit apart from in September (I'm part a wedding party).  My official start date will be 23rd May so I have a few days to figure out just what I intend to start off with! Wish me luck folks....._


----------



## deola (May 20, 2008)

Hi ladies!
It's been a long road hasn't it?
A big congratulations to all who have finished their challenge regardless of the length-you were patient and have reaped the rewards of that sacrifice, well done

Anywho, I'm still on the 1 year challenge and should be ending in august but I think I'll be doing another year as I am enjoying it so much! I have been switching from braids to corn rows under wigs and I'll be sporting kinky twists in July by God's grace. 

I try to stay motivated and innovative with styles so I don't get bored cos this commitment ain't easy-very much so like marriage, work, school etcetera etcetera but I keep at it cos I love to nurture and enjoy end results just like the next person right?-but I digress.

Let's keep on keeping on cos (singing) "we're all in this together!!" See ya!


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

Okay I've decided not to braid my hair anymore, but wear my wigs until my next relaxer day. It's easier for me to simply keep it plait back in one under my wig because I am in the deep conditioning challenge and it's easier to do them this way.


----------



## Lia200805 (May 27, 2008)

Lia200805 said:


> _Hi all. I think I'm gonna try and join this one!_
> 
> _It sounds hard because I'll have a few commitments which may take me over the two day limit (I intend to do six months). Truth be known, I think I've been doing C'n'G subconsciously for a month or so. I had kinky twists in for three weeks and took them out four days ago. Prior to this I had two sets of canerows for two weeks._
> 
> _Tomorrow is my birthday so I'm gonna have my hair out for that. I'm on leave from work for the next seven days so I will have my braids/canerows/twists back in for that time. From then onwards I'll try to stick to the two day limit apart from in September (I'm part a wedding party). My official start date will be 23rd May so I have a few days to figure out just what I intend to start off with! Wish me luck folks....._


 
Hi all.  I ended up spending two to three days putting my new braids (23rd May) I have a fotki and will update that if anyone is interested in having a look...

http://public.fotki.com/Lia200805/


----------



## exarreca (May 27, 2008)

I wanted to participate in this. I got kinky twists and kept them in for 3 weeks. I took them out and was going to get braids today, but my hair is so damaged ya'll. I hate to even look at it. My hair came out at the roots in my temple area and I told the girl not to braid them tight, but it still pulled my hair out when I took out the braids. My hair is should length is some spots and a little longer in others. Then there are all these short pieces in random spots. In the nape, on the crown. Today I am wearing this raggedy pony tail watching the clock for when I can go get this cut off. I'll get it cut to the nape and just start again. I didn't take any pics coz I am too pissed about it. 
I wish all of you success on the challenge. Maybe when I get my hair to a healther state, I can participate.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Hey ladies1
I am in.........
I am flat ironing - for the sabino challenge - then I am braiding up.....
wish me luck!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 29, 2008)

I've been doing well. cornrowing under wigs for the past year. Since I cut my hair this month and dont have enough hair to braid or cornrow....ive been wearing a wig with my hair moisturized underneath.  Hopefully Ill have enough length to get kinky twist put in come August.  The plan is to rotate between braiding for two months and wearing a wig/lacefront for two months till May 2010.  I'm enjoying this challenge so far!!


----------



## baddison (Jun 2, 2008)

Just checking in.  Joined on May 4th.  One month down....5 more to go.  I've already seen growth when I took down the cornrows do protein and DC this weekend.  If all goes quite well, I may consider doing the entire year!!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 16, 2008)

Just popping in to encourage folks to hang in there coz the fruits you reap are so worth it! I'm on my 14th month and with no plans to quit especially now.

I put my braids in April 2007 and I have just been redoing them as needed, one at a time, never taking them all out. Anyway, today I undid one of the braids to do a press for a sheen check in order to answer another thread, and I was elated to see my progress. I did trim those sorry ends you see before re-braiding, after taking the pic--which is usually the MO anyway while I'm redoing my hair: snip off sad ends before re-braiding.  Also, do try to ignore the peppercorn coils in my nape area. 

Feb 2007 after a SHS went to town on my shoulder-length hair.

June 2008 after a press.


----------



## Lia200805 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Just popping in to encourage folks to hang in there coz the fruits you reap are so worth it! I'm on my 14th month and with no plans to quit especially now.
> 
> I put my braids in April 2007 and I have just been redoing them as needed, one at a time, never taking them all out. Anyway, today I undid one of the braids to do a press for a sheen check in order to answer another thread, and I was elated to see my progress. I did trim those sorry ends you see before re-braiding, after taking the pic--which is usually the MO anyway while I'm redoing my hair: snip off sad ends before re-braiding. Also, do try to ignore the peppercorn coils in my nape area.
> 
> _Congratulations Nonie!  I'm really impressed.  I've had my new set of braids in for four weeks now (nothing compared to your achievement) but was contemplating calling it a day because I like to vary my styles.  I might just do what you did and re-do bit by bit rather than spend hours removing and then even more hours putting 'em back in.  When you finally do take them out no-one will believe it's your own hair.  Again, well done!_


----------



## Nonie (Jun 16, 2008)

Lia200805 said:


> _Congratulations Nonie!  I'm really impressed.  I've had my new set of braids in for four weeks now (nothing compared to your achievement) but was contemplating calling it a day because I like to vary my styles.  I might just do what you did and re-do bit by bit rather than spend hours removing and then even more hours putting 'em back in.  When you finally do take them out no-one will believe it's your own hair.  Again, well done!_



Thank you, Lia.  I am really thrilled that I seem to have regained the 5 inches I lost on the salon visit gone wrong and maybe a bit more. Sometimes a setback can feel like forever so it's good I can look back on that day with a smile now.

Indeed, re-do bit by bit. You will find it so relaxing and something you will start to enjoying doing while you watch TV. And don't let the braids bore you. You can still vary your styles in them. Wear them up in an updo; wear rollers after a wash and let the air-dry in spirals. Wrap them wet so they dry curved and you have a bob that frames your face. There's no end to variety of styles you can create to spice up your relationship with you braids.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jun 16, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Thank you, Lia.  I am really thrilled that I seem to have regained the 5 inches I lost on the salon visit gone wrong and maybe a bit more. Sometimes a setback can feel like forever so it's good I can look back on that day with a smile now.
> 
> Indeed, re-do bit by bit. You will find it so relaxing and something you will start to enjoying doing while you watch TV. And don't let the braids bore you. You can still vary your styles in them. Wear them up in an updo; wear rollers after a wash and let the air-dry in spirals. Wrap them wet so they dry curved and you have a bob that frames your face. There's no end to variety of styles you can create to spice up your relationship with you braids.




Wow, please tell us your exact regimen.


----------



## Zuhus (Jun 17, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Wow, please tell us your exact regimen.


 
I would like to know this too


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Is this challenge on-going or will it be over soon?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 17, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Just popping in to encourage folks to hang in there coz the fruits you reap are so worth it! I'm on my 14th month and with no plans to quit especially now.
> 
> I put my braids in April 2007 and I have just been redoing them as needed, one at a time, never taking them all out. Anyway, today I undid one of the braids to do a press for a sheen check in order to answer another thread, and I was elated to see my progress. I did trim those sorry ends you see before re-braiding, after taking the pic--which is usually the MO anyway while I'm redoing my hair: snip off sad ends before re-braiding. Also, do try to ignore the peppercorn coils in my nape area.
> 
> ...


 

  WOW 

I'm speechless

Great growth


----------



## Tenny (Jun 17, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Feb 2007 after a SHS went to town on my shoulder-length hair.
> 
> June 2008 after a press.



FLAVA FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAV WOOOOOOW

  

do you use human hair or kanekelon (sp?)


ooooop2 it is on going


----------



## Nonie (Jun 17, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Wow, please tell us your exact regimen.



It's really simple: I use human hair extensions because I love that you can do so much more with them, stylewise, than synthetic. I also like the lightness and softness. I wash my hair at least twice a week, and I'm not afraid to use shampoo, although I focus it more on my scalp than my hair, and then squeeze it through my hair during the rinse. But I also do CWs and only applying the conditioner to my hair only, never my scalp. I always end my wash with a dunk in an ACV solution during which time I massage my scalp till I can't stand the good feeling anymore!  I don't use any other products after that. No braid sprays, leave-ins, moisturizers, oils...nada! (I get my "moisture" from frequent washes.) I do redo my braids as when they get loose, especially the edges. I never take all the braids out. I do one at a time over a few days, till all are done. Human hair does tend to slide when you wash so if you suffer from hand-in-hair disease, then this becomes a passion: I'm always feeling through my braids for any that need redoing. Since I do this while watching TV, I never really pay attention to how my hair is growing, which is why I was overjoyed when I saw this pic. 

That's another trick to having fun with braids: Forget the goal and just think of styles you can create and have fun keeping them neat. It's a lot more exciting when growth creeps up on you. 

Thanks again, Ladies, for sharing my joy and cheering me on. Happy hair growing y'all!

ETA: I baggy every night without fail. Sometimes I'll baggy all day if I wear a headdress. This helps with retaining moisture. 

For those wondering why I don't use after wash products, it's because I can't stand to feel oil/grease/gels on my neck or face or ears, and if products get on my scalp I itch like crazy. Also I think my skin's gotten clearer since I stopped using product on my hair. The bonus is my hair stays clean and I am not tempted by PJism.  (I wore my hair out after my BC and at that time I had to use a product in order to comb my hair. SCurl was my product of choice. So this no-product regimen only works when in braids.)


----------



## Nonie (Jun 17, 2008)

Forgot to mention that I do dust my ends if I notice them looking as sad as the ones in the pic do--and yes, I took care of that. No real science to it: I just feel the hair till where it feels really thin--usually about 1/4 inch--and snip that off. No schedule to this. I just do it when it's needed. 

I only see the ends while redoing my braids so the hair gets trimmed/dusted braid by braid, if needed, as I get to each braid. Crazy, I know...but I figure when I am ready to wear it out, I'll get it evened out by..(?)..(The verdict is still out on "whom" coz I don't know if I will ever trust anyone with my hair). But I reckon that because I snip just about the same tiny bit each time, the differences in length of my strands are negligible (Thank God for curls/coils ). 

If I didn't dust regularly, my hair would get really thin at the ends and break anyway. So dusting seems to help me with retention.


----------



## Zawaj (Jun 17, 2008)

Ooh great growth Nonie! I'm going to C&G for at least a year and transition .


----------



## anherica (Jun 17, 2008)

Nonie, great growth! Lookin' good

I'm still twisting and braiding. I haven't checked progress in a while, but I'm on this challenge until August, so I'll update with pics then.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 18, 2008)

Get it Nonie!!!!

I'm still in braids
Still going strong...


----------



## Nonie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you so much, Ladies, for celebrating with me.


----------



## baddison (Jun 18, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Thank you so much, Ladies, for celebrating with me.


 
That's what we do here!!!  I'm still in my braids...cornrows, but thinking about doing box braids this weekend.  My cornbraids seem to only last about 8-9 days with washing twice per week.  Maybe box braids will last me at least a month or two?

Nonie, You are such an inspiration.!


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tenny said:


> FLAVA FLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAV WOOOOOOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## MJ (Jul 3, 2008)

August 9 will be one year since I've joined this challenged. I'm still going strong . I plan on continuing through December 2008.


----------



## baddison (Jul 3, 2008)

MJ said:


> August 9 will be one year since I've joined this challenged. I'm still going strong . I plan on continuing through December 2008.


 

Wow....congrats on your tenacity!  I joined on May 4th....pushing two full months tomorrow, 4th of July!!


----------



## MJ (Jul 3, 2008)

baddison said:


> Wow....congrats on your tenacity!  I joined on May 4th....pushing two full months tomorrow, 4th of July!!



Thank you  and congrats to you too!


----------



## cecilie (Jul 3, 2008)

Just to say a big hello to all the challengers , I stopped in april  after 6 months of challenge . I had more benefits of the streching , now I'm not in the challenge but I encourage all of you I'm 3 months post now ,  if I didn' t make this challenge I wouldn't be able to strech so long  ...


----------



## trevprit (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ladies, congrats on the growth!!!  I would like to join this challenge.  I put in box braids with my own hair on June 7th and plan on redoing them one at a time, and never having more than a section of my hair out at once.  I would love to join this challenge for a year, if it's still open.  Thx.


----------



## pringe (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys! just wanted to update. My official C & G stopped back in April i think but i've still been on a modified C & G program. My hair stays in twists now cause i love the way it looks & i think i'm just gonna continue on the modified C & G. For pics go to my fotki album


----------



## Nonie (Sep 1, 2008)

Guess who took her braids out...   ME! I could have gone longer than 16 months but it just dawned on me how much lazier I've become and that I hadn't changed the parting of my braids since I put them in. (Even when wearing my braids 24/7 for long, I do take time to undo a few braids after having them in for a few months so I can change the parting, and then put them back in and repeat that in another area. I do this because I worry that the partings might become permanent if I don't change them.) Well believe it or not, I haven't taken the time to do this for the 16 months I've worn my braids. :crazy: So I considered doing that, but my hair is almost the length of my shoulder-long extensions and it seems a lot of work to put in when I will need to replace the hair very soon. So I opted to take them out. 

It was so much fun to have my hair out. I didn't even mind the shrinkage coz it meant my SCurled hair wasn't smearing all the stuff on my neck or ears. Oh and one thing I realized is if I apply enough S Curl to my hair after a wash, then I don't need to reapply at night as I used to. And as I expected, after a night of baggying my plaited hair, it feels very moisturized and soft as always. The only thing I'm kinda dreading is the extra 1/2 hour I'll have to dedicate to getting ready in the morning now that my hair will need styling. I'm seriously considering cornrowing it.... We'll see.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Guess who took her braids out...  ME! I could have gone longer than 16 months but it just dawned on me how much lazier I've become and that I hadn't changed the parting of my braids since I put them in. (Even when wearing my braids 24/7 for long, I do take time to undo a few braids after having them in for a few months so I can change the parting, and then put them back in and repeat that in another area. I do this because I worry that the partings might become permanent if I don't change them.) Well believe it or not, I haven't taken the time to do this for the 16 months I've worn my braids. :crazy: So I considered doing that, but my hair is almost the length of my shoulder-long extensions and it seems a lot of work to put in when I will need to replace the hair very soon. So I opted to take them out.
> 
> It was so much fun to have my hair out. I didn't even mind the shrinkage coz it meant my SCurled hair wasn't smearing all the stuff on my neck or ears. Oh and one thing I realized is if I apply enough S Curl to my hair after a wash, then I don't need to reapply at night as I used to. And as I expected, after a night of baggying my plaited hair, it feels very moisturized and soft as always. The only thing I'm kinda dreading is the extra 1/2 hour I'll have to dedicate to getting ready in the morning now that my hair will need styling. I'm seriously considering cornrowing it.... We'll see.


 

ummmmmmmmmm...where are the pics???


----------



## cuteazz1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Picture please Nonie.


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing a mini twist challenge starting next week until February.


----------



## baddison (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow...this week will be 4months for me since joining the challenge on May 4th.  I didn't think I could do it....but I'm so glad I did.  I have documented every month so far, and have seen lot of growth.  I am actually NOT looking forward to taking these out in December, because it will mean I'll have to start looking for stlyes for my hair.  Its so easy just keeping the braids in.  I may consider going a full year instead of just 6months....this way I can put off styling decisions for a bit longer.

I'm so glad I joined this challenge!!  My hair is loving this!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 1, 2008)

Joining!! Goal is to keep hair braided till april or June of 2009.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 2, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ummmmmmmmmm...where are the pics???





cuteazz1 said:


> Picture please Nonie.



Er... I took a couple or so of my puff all shrunken up so the pics are nothing to write home about. Still in my cam. I'll get to them. I am now in twists. Early morning hairstyling isn't my cup of tea, so I'll probably only wear my hair out on weekends when I don't have to be anywhere early in the AM.


----------



## RieB81 (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to join the year challenge because I noticed my hair does better in some sort of protective styling rather than just loose and hopefully it'll help me improve my ends. My hair is currently in twists. I will end my challenge September 2, 2009. Pics of my current style are posted in my Fotki.


----------



## trevprit (Sep 2, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Er... I took a couple or so of my puff all shrunken up so the pics are nothing to write home about. Still in my cam. I'll get to them. I am now in twists. Early morning hairstyling isn't my cup of tea, so I'll probably only wear my hair out on weekends when I don't have to be anywhere early in the AM.


 
Your hair looks gorgeous!!! It looks soft, and your twists are even (in thickness) and very neat.  I like the style, too.  The pics were definitely worth posting!


----------



## cuteazz1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Your puff is pretty chile..thanks ...I love those twists in the front


----------



## Nonie (Sep 2, 2008)

trevprit said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous!!! It looks soft, and your twists are even (in thickness) and very neat.  I like the style, too.  The pics were definitely worth posting!





cuteazz1 said:


> Your puff is pretty chile..thanks ...I love those twists in the front



You ladies are so kind. Thank you.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Er... I took a couple or so of my puff all shrunken up so the pics are nothing to write home about. Still in my cam. I'll get to them. I am now in twists. Early morning hairstyling isn't my cup of tea, so I'll probably only wear my hair out on weekends when I don't have to be anywhere early in the AM.


 

Awww...nonie...ur hair is too cute!!!!!


----------



## Sha76 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm in for a year... I have had my braids in with 5 days break since June 2006


----------



## baddison (Sep 12, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Er... I took a couple or so of my puff all shrunken up so the pics are nothing to write home about. Still in my cam. I'll get to them. I am now in twists. Early morning hairstyling isn't my cup of tea, so I'll probably only wear my hair out on weekends when I don't have to be anywhere early in the AM.


 

I really really love your hair.  Its the same color and texture as mine.  But mine is definitely not as pretty.  How do you keep your ends so even, so that your whole head is the same shape/size??erplexed  I've got a whole heap of different sized strands all over.  I couldn't even BEGIN to imagine such a beautiful, even afro puff!


----------



## Nonie (Sep 12, 2008)

OK, y'all are so sweet. Y'all got a girl all misty-eyed and ish! Thank you kindly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






baddison said:


> I really really love your hair.  Its the same color and texture as mine.  But mine is definitely not as pretty. * How do you keep your ends so even, so that your whole head is the same shape/size??erplexed  I've got a whole heap of different sized strands all over.  I couldn't even BEGIN to imagine such a beautiful, even afro puff!*



Believe it or not, I think S Curl is the secret. Honestly you should give it a try. I tried it on my mom and it had the effect of turning her pointy 'fro into a nice round one.  

This is how my mom's hair looked before I insisted on trying my voodoo on her:





So I insisted she shampoo her hair with Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo and condition with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner (I think a DC would have been ideal but we didn't have a dryer handy and were kinda short of time anyway). After towel drying, I had her apply S Curl the spray and comb. From then on her regimen until wash day became baggy at night after plaiting, comb in the AM. No need to apply anymore S Curl if the hair feels moist and soft and usually it does.

Here's how her afro looked after we made her regimen that simple and straightforward:





I think S Curl just makes even those pointy ends curl so there are none sticking out. If you're not too worried about shrinkage, then you really should try it. 

ETA: I should mention though, that before you baggy, you should put your hair in plaits as it'll be easier to comb in the AM. Also I usually appreciate my hair better after a night of baggying; not so much on wash day since S Curl on damp hair can leave your hair feeling a bit dry after the water dries off--if you don't apply enough of the S Curl. So a second application might be necessary the night of wash day before plaiting and baggying.


----------



## MJ (Sep 12, 2008)

I've officially completed this Challenge. I participated from Aug. 11, 2007 - Sept. 12, 2008 (13 months) . This is my last post in this thread. Happy growing everyone .

ETA:

At Nonie's request that I share my experience...

I started this challenge at the same time I started the Wig challenge. By that time, I was (still am) a member of the Bootcamp challenge. 

The Hardcore C&G portion of my regimen involved wearing cornrows or small plaits under my wigs for the ultimate low manipulation. (The Wig portion involve wearing the wigs as a protective style, and the Bootcamp portion involved the daily moisturizing, weekly deep condition, and very limited direct heat.) I have been very consistent with these challenges. They work very well together.

In the 13 months that I've been doing this challenge, I have had significant growth. Nothing dramatic, but I've retained just about all the growth that I received. I do regret not taking length shots before I did my last set of cornrows 3 weeks ago. But in the back, my hair grew from nape/neck length to past collar bone length (stretched), and, in the front, from between the eyes to chin length (stretched). 

The challenge wasn't easy by any means. It was a challenge to always be wearing the same style, having my friends look at me funny and make stinging comments to me because I was wearing wigs, feeling frustrated and disappointed because I didn't get 6" in a year, etc. But I kept focusing on my ultimate goal. That keep me going.

Technically, I will still continue to do the Hardcore C&G because I plan on wearing cornrows underneath my wigs through at least May 2009, which will be my 3-year natural anniversary. 

I'd said the post above would be my last because I figured that since I've completed the challenge there's no need to continue posting. However, I think I'll post pictures in this thread in December when I post updated pics for the other challenges. It was the OP's pictures in her Fotki, which is no longer available, that encouraged me to stay focused and consistent. The pictures were very inspiring.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you, MJ, for sharing your positive journey. Once again you've proved patience and faith really can take one far. Congrats on your accomplishment.  

I'm in twists now and haven't felt like taking them out, so perhaps I will be signing up again too. :scratchch  I'll sleep on that a little more though, coz I did have fun wearing my hair out. I even dusted my "Are You Nikos' Cousin?" T-shirt and wore it when I rocked my 'fro, just in case anyone was wondering. 

Do let us know when you officially start back for the next leg. I might be right behind you.


----------



## baddison (Sep 12, 2008)

MJ said:


> I've officially completed this Challenge. I participated from Aug. 11, 2007 - Sept. 12, 2008 (13 months) . This is my last post in this thread. Happy growing everyone .
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


 
THank you for your update!  This is inspiring, and I know there is hope for me too!! I joined on May 4th, 2008 - to be exact.  Originally, I joined with the intention of only doing the hardcore C&G for 6months.  I'm almost there, and now I'm considering doing it for the full 1year!!  I am encouraged!


----------



## baddison (Sep 12, 2008)

Nonie said:


> OK, y'all are so sweet. Y'all got a girl all misty-eyed and ish! Thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup your mom's "before" is definitely what my head is looking like!  I guess I'll give your solution a try.  Thanks.


----------



## anherica (Sep 14, 2008)

double post


----------



## anherica (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is my progress! I've been in twists and braids for a year, and frankly can't find a good reason not to do it for another one. Pics on top are from August '07 when I joined the challenge and pics on the bottom are from September '08 when I remembered I needed to update. These are shrunken twists, so some of my length is hiding in there.  (I'll take some stretched pics and add them too during next wash day.) I had one trim of about 1-1.5 inches during the challenge due to some crispy ends that I couldn't save. I think I'm gonna ride this on into next year. 
Congrats ladies for sticking with it! It was a great challenge and your progress so far is wonderful!

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/27794553][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/27/794/553/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nonie (Sep 14, 2008)

Anherica your hair is beautiful! I love how full it is, and the progress... :notworthy

I'm in twists now...although not yet on this challenge coz I am sure I'll want to wear my hair out soon. But what I wouldn't give to have them look as full as yours. BTW, I too love shrunken twists. Call me strange but I love the "lie" natural hair tells of its true length when it is "at rest". I love the surprise factor.


----------



## anherica (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Nonie!! I love shrinkage too, it's always a nice surprise when I actually check length.  I would love to wear my hair loose, but when I reminisce about the last time I did that (the detangling session that followed) I change my mind.  I'll live vicariously through you, until I get up the nerve again.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I decided to revisit an old theard, Im doing my own personal challenge and have been reading through some old theards regarding braid regimens and I have a few questions;

*How do you baggy in your braids I dont quite understand that concept? *

*
How do you keep your hair moisturized, specially what was/is your routine. What sorts of products did you use? *


Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Nonie (Oct 17, 2008)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> Well I decided to revisit an old theard, Im doing my own personal challenge and have been reading through some old theards regarding braid regimens and I have a few questions;
> 
> *How do you baggy in your braids I dont quite understand that concept? *



*I just put on a plastic cap over my braids. I might cornrow them if I want to wear a braid-out, or just leave them loose if I plan on putting them up in a way that their shape doesn't matter. Or I might wrap them to get a straight look in the AM.* 
*
*


I_shure_do_wish said:


> *
> How do you keep your hair moisturized, specially what was/is your routine. What sorts of products did you use? *
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


*
I just wash/condition at least twice a week, one of those might be a CW. That's all I do for my moisture...and the baggying every night or when wearing wraps/hats. I don't do anything else. A lot of people spray their braids w/ braid spray or a spritz of their own making. Others follow the moisturizing regimen on Robin's website www.growafrohairlong.com*


----------

